# How To: Copy and Replace Internal Hard Drive



## marty45714

*Updated 9-21-08: I have been keeping this original post up to date with the optimal instructions as other users post their experiences and report new/better ways of accomplishing this task. Hopefully this will eliminate the need for reading every post in this thread as it continues to grow.*

I received Earl's permission to post this, but with the following prerequisites:

Please take the poll above to show that you are aware of the risks of opening your DVR. Please DO NOT DISCUSS extracting programs from the DVR in this forum. This will NOT be tolerated by the moderators! Okay, here we go!!!

Thank you's: I did not come up with this process entirely on my own. My desire to do it was based on the fact that I did it in the past to my DirecTivos and I wanted to see if I could do it again. Many thanks to 'P Smith' and 'llowery' who posted the original messages that gave me the knowledge to get started when working with the filesystems. It took a few private messages back and forth from them until I was able to complete this process.

FYI- I have successfully performed this upgrade on 2 HR20-700's, so this is NOT theory or speculation. It actually works, and I maintained all settings and content from before, plus gained extra space.

First, why did I want to do this?

1) I don't want an external hard drive box on top of or beside my HR-20 making more noise and using more power.

2) I want to retain all of my settings, recording lists, and current recorded shows.

3) The same reason a dogs licks... Well you get the idea, I wanted to do it as a challenge.

Second, What do I need to do this?

1) A T10 Torx screwdriver. My regular T10 worked for me. Another contributor to this thread notes:

The screws holding the cover on my HR20 are security Torx screws so a normal driver will not work. (Driver needs a hole drilled in the tip on the long axis which will fit over the post inside the screw hole.) One source for such a driver is:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=360-097

2) A Phillips screwdriver.

3) A computer with SATA interface.

4) Proper software for the computer. You could possibly do this completely with Linux. I didn't. I used Ghost, MBR Tool and Tiny Hexer.

5) A SATA internal hard drive. I used a 1TB Hitachi Deskstar.

6) A pair of snips.

7) Possibly a pair of pliers depending on your unit.

Lastly, let's get to it!

1) Take out the 5 T10 Torx screws from the back of the unit.

2) Note that you are breaking a seal that violates the warranty when you remove the cover.

3) Slide the cover towards the back of the unit and it will come unlatched, then you can remove it.

4) Remove the SATA connector, Power connector and Fan Power connector from the internal hard drive.

5) Find the 2 plastic fasteners that attach the drive mount to the frame. Place your Torx screwdriver in the center of them and push the plastic pin downward. This will release them and they can be removed.

6) Use a phillips screwdriver to remove the ground wire. You can't remove the Torx side unless you have some type of tamper-proof driver, as far as I can tell.

7) Now is the hardest part. I have done this on 2 different HR20's and they were both different. You have to remove the 2 screws holding the drive mount to the front of the unit. On one of mine, their were nuts holding them, so I just removed the nuts with a pair of pliers. That was fairly easy and I didn't have to remove the front panel. On my other unit, they were screwed in from the front, so you have to remove the front panel and unscrew them with your Torx screwdriver. It takes some patience and coodination to remove the front panel. Good luck!

8) You have to snip the tie wrap on the fan power connector in order to remove the hard drive.

9) Remove the hard drive mount (and hard drive) from the unit.

10) You need to install the new drive into the HR20 temporarily and power it up. Let the HR20 format the drive and then shut it back down. This is important because you have to write down the partition information from the new drive.

11) Now is the fun part. Hook your new drive and current internal drive up to a computer with a SATA interface.

*Update 9/21/08
This process has evolved since the inception of this thread and continues to get less complex. Beginning with the 0.3.7-7 release of the Gparted Live Linux distribution, all of the data copying can now be accomplished using bootable Gparted Live media.*

*The original steps 12-20 have been deleted to give the details of the new/correct procedure. Thanks go to daniellee and ntrance for providing this process through trial and error. To complete this process you need to burn and use the GParted Live CD, gparted-live-0.3.7-7 or later. The version of the CD is important because some models of DVR drives power up in standby mode and therefore must be given the "spin up" command by Linux. This command only occurs using GParted Live versions 0.3.7-7 and later.*

Step 1 - Let the HR20 format the new ESATA drive.

a) Shut down the HR20

b) Connect the ESATA drive & turn it on.

c) Restart the HR20

d) Confirm that the HR20 is now using the ESATA drive instead of the internal drive.

Step 2 - Perform a "graceful power down"

a) This is achieved by doing a menu reset and disconnecting the HR20's power just at the point when all the LED lights go off. This is a crucial step - the linux mount commands will fail with a "Can't read from Superblock" error if this step isn't taken. It is imperative that both drives experience a "graceful power down" while connected to the HR20.

b) After the HR20 is powered off, turn off the ESATA drive and remove the bare drive from the ESATA enclosure.

Step 3 - Connect the drives to the PC & copy.

a) Get/burn a linux boot cd of GParted Live CD, gparted-live-0.3.7-7 or later.

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

b) On the PC, connect the new drive to SATA0 and the original HR20 drive to SATA1 and boot up GParted Live CD.

c) You can use qtparted in system menu to verify which drive is which under linux. It is very important that you know the drive letter (a or b or whatever) that linux is assigning to each drive so that you get the sd(drive letter) right in the mount commands below. Normally with the new drive on SATA0 and the original HR20 drive on SATA1 linux will see the new drive as sda and the original HR20 drive as sdb - but you should check it to be sure.

d) Get a linux command line prompt and enter the following commands:

mkdir /mnt/fap
mkdir /mnt/hr20
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20

(The next line will start the copying process and on my system took about 70 minutes to complete.)

xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap

(After the dump/restore has finished enter

umount /mnt/hr20
umount /mnt/fap

Step 4 - Check it out

a) Shut down GParted Live CD and remove power from the PC

b) Return the new SATA drive to the ESATA enclosure and reconnect the original HR20's HD power & SATA cables.

c) Close up everything, reconnect everything, turn on the ESATA drive and power-up the HR20.

Step 5 - Enjoy More DirecTV HDTV

*Update 12/3/2007:*

Thanks to Rodhead who posted the process for replacing the drive in the HR20-100.
Here is the process:

Replacing the stock hard-drive in a HR20 model 100 is incredibly easy!

I got two new HR20-100s last week, free from DirecTV. I bought a 1TB Western Digital SATA drive and decided to upgrade one DVR as a trial.

Some notes about previous postings:

a. there is no security tag of any kind on the back.

b. the original drive was set to 300 MB/s transfer rate so there's no need to drop down to 150.

Only Torx T10 and T15 screwdrivers are needed.

Here's the procedure:

1. Remove five screws form the back and slide the cover back a bit, up at the back and then away.

2. The drive is mounted in a black plastic holder. The holder is attached to the box on the front side. A separate black plastic bracket clamps the holder down on the rear side. A fan on the underside of the holder vents out the box througn slots in the bottom.

3. Unplug the fan cable from the motherboard. Unplug the SATA and power cables from the drive.

4. Unscrew seven screws and remove the drive holder and bracket.

5. Flip the holder over and detach the drive from the holder by unscrewing four screws. On one side they are clearly visible. On the other side, they must be acecssed through the fan blades.

6. Pop in the new drive and reattach with screws.

7. Put the holder back in the box and reattach the bracket.

8. Plug in the fan cable, power and SATA cables.

9. Close the box.

You're done. Total time, 15 minutes at the most. Obviously, if you want to preserve drive contents you'll have to copy partitions as described earlier.

*If you see errors, problems, issues, etc. with this process, please message me and I will edit and make changes. I am also interested in hearing any alternate ways of doing this, or any ways that are easier or will save time.*


----------



## Ken S

While I haven't done an HR20 copy I have done similar with a disk from an Audio Request (QNX OS partition) unit. I used Acronis True Image which handled a lot of the manual operations that you describe automatically.

What I did was take out the original drive and slip it into a external enclosure....use Acronis...then put the new drive and restore. It has an option that allows you to change the size of a restored partition to take up any existing free space.

Anyway...I can't be positive that True Image will work on the HR20...they do have a 30 day trial version...so it won't cost anything if anyone wants to try.

Oh, True Image was also faster than several other imaging utilities I used.

Thank you for spending the time to detail the rest of the process.


----------



## RamaX

Thanks very much for the post, i found it intersting for the same reason you mentioned at one point....because it would be fun to try it.

I do think it does bring to the forefront one thing ive been considering, why bother going internal rather than external.

Yes i can apprecaite the fan noise issue, but then the external drive can be hidden away where you cant hear the noise as much (no need for it to be up front like the recvr). The power issue is defiantely a pro, but pretty small i think in comparison to some of the cons.

By changing the internal as you said, you void the warranty, so def a con. Also you wouldnt need to go thru all this to go back to whats on your internal drive if you go external for backup. If you wanted to see what was on the internal drive, all you would have to do is disconnect the external, reboot and our good to go.

Im considering all my options with backing up all i have on my various DVRs. Some would say ideally id like to get them on my PC. While havin access to my recvr would be fun, for backup purposes i think disks are best (why move from HD on recvr to a PC HD..?) So while i do think adding more HD space is something ill prob do at some point, i think wha im looking for is somethng i thought i read about, and then asked a CSR, and i want to ask abouthere again.
Is there a way to replay more than one recorded "show" at a time. I couldve sworn i read somewhere that a new (i dont recal which HR20) model will do this. I wish i could recall where i read that before. Because i think THAT is really a feature worth having
If you were able to select, for example, 15 episodes to be replayed one after the other without having to keep selcting after each one, then you could set a DVD recorder, select what you want and while you sleep that night, boom youve backed up those shows. Of course there may be copyright concerns, but hey you already CAN record these things, just not EASILY. Or if i want to watch a Newsradio marathon, i should be able to just select that series name and itll just keep playing, instead of back and forth.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## mtnagel

You won't get me to try it (though I did replace a drive in a Directivo), but good job :up:


----------



## Ken S

RamaX said:


> Is there a way to replay more than one recorded "show" at a time. I couldve sworn i read somewhere that a new (i dont recal which HR20) model will do this. I wish i could recall where i read that before. Because i think THAT is really a feature worth having
> If you were able to select, for example, 15 episodes to be replayed one after the other without having to keep selcting after each one, then you could set a DVD recorder, select what you want and while you sleep that night, boom youve backed up those shows. Of course there may be copyright concerns, but hey you already CAN record these things, just not EASILY. Or if i want to watch a Newsradio marathon, i should be able to just select that series name and itll just keep playing, instead of back and forth.
> 
> Just some thoughts.


If you go to your LIST and select a folder and press PLAY the HR20 will play everything in the folder one by one without stopping.


----------



## pixlpush

I've replaced and instant caked the hard drives in my directivo's more times than I care to remember. I'm fairly certain that I could do the majority of the steps blindfolded. That being said one of my favorite features of my HR20 was simply plugging an esata drive into the rear of it and being done with it. I don't really care to ever open the case of the hr20 if I don't have to. But good to know it can be done it you want to.


----------



## marty45714

My main reason is that my wife and I have 10 months invested in this thing already. It's too late in the game to start over (unless I want a divorce). So this was a good option, plus I had nice flashbacks of the HDVR2 days!



pixlpush said:


> I've replaced and instant caked the hard drives in my directivo's more times than I care to remember. I'm fairly certain that I could do the majority of the steps blindfolded. That being said one of my favorite features of my HR20 was simply plugging an esata drive into the rear of it and being done with it. I don't really care to ever open the case of the hr20 if I don't have to. But good to know it can be done it you want to.


----------



## kirkusinnc

The screws holding the cover on my HR20 are security Torx screws so a normal driver will not work. (Driver needs a hole drilled in the tip on the long axis which will fit over the post inside the screw hole.) One source for such a driver is:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=360-097


----------



## kirkusinnc

Another alternative program for copying and editing sectors is Winhex. Very powerful program. I haven't tried it in this situation but used it a couple of times to copy data from the drive in my old Creative Nomad Jukebox when I swapped drives there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This was very interesting and informative. If you wanted, you could post pictures. 

I just have to say this, just gotta be responsible: 

If you open your HR20 you are voiding your warranty, and your lease agreement. There is every reason to think, SOMETIME in the future you will want a different DVR, and DIRECTV will want theirs back. At that point, your tampering will be fairly obvious. 

Please understand, seriously, that's a risk you have to be willing to take. It could mean an $800 charge on your bill. 

Sorry to be a downer, back to the mirth!


----------



## mammut

By using the gparted linux live cd I was able to copy my internal drive to the external without multiple boots etc. Just use fdisk and add a bs value to the dd command as shown below. Took about 2 hours to copy.

dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=32768


----------



## RamaX

Ken S said:


> If you go to your LIST and select a folder and press PLAY the HR20 will play everything in the folder one by one without stopping.


OK heres the $64,000 question.....will this work with the R15, and if not (which is what im guessing, not hoping) than will something similar work on that model (cause thats the one i cloggesd up with stuff that i dont wanna delete hehe)


----------



## marty45714

Guess you need to try it and post your results. I don't have an R15, so I can't help you.



RamaX said:


> OK heres the $64,000 question.....will this work with the R15, and if not (which is what im guessing, not hoping) than will something similar work on that model (cause thats the one i cloggesd up with stuff that i dont wanna delete hehe)


----------



## marty45714

Winhex will not allow you to write to the disk without buying the program. 



kirkusinnc said:


> Another alternative program for copying and editing sectors is Winhex. Very powerful program. I haven't tried it in this situation but used it a couple of times to copy data from the drive in my old Creative Nomad Jukebox when I swapped drives there.


----------



## marty45714

I was able to get the tamper proof screws off with a regular T10 driver, its the one that holds the ground strap on the drive that I couldn't get off, so I took off the other side of it.



kirkusinnc said:


> The screws holding the cover on my HR20 are security Torx screws so a normal driver will not work. (Driver needs a hole drilled in the tip on the long axis which will fit over the post inside the screw hole.) One source for such a driver is:
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=360-097


----------



## marty45714

Would you please post a step by step of the 'fdisk' process? Please give all the details.



mammut said:


> By using the gparted linux live cd I was able to copy my internal drive to the external without multiple boots etc. Just use fdisk and add a bs value to the dd command as shown below. Took about 2 hours to copy.
> 
> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=32768


----------



## thekochs

marty45714 said:


> 17) Next, you have to edit the Raw MBR table on the new disk with a Hex disk editor, *in order to tell the HR20 that the disk is bigger*. This is where you use the information you gathered earlier. You are going to overwrite the hex data for the 3rd partition in the MBR. This partition is where the HR20 stores recordings. Again, if someone could post a similar process in Linux, it would be helpful. I know there is a package called 'lde', Linux Disk Editor, which should work. However, most people will probably boot up on something like a Fedora Core rescue disk, which I doubt has this package installed.


Don't think I'll do this but question. If you don't care about current recordings and you are willing to set your configs from the HR20 UI with new drive again......is the above simplier ? I guess what I mean is mechanical steps aside, when you put the larger HDD in the HR20 and power up are you ready to go ? I ask because in Step 17 you mention you have to edit the MBR table in the new HDD to tell the HR20 there is a bigger disk.....is this only because of trying to keep the existing data/recordings or is there some reason this step is also needed if just a new larger HDD is used as I described without the legacy data retention ? Thx.

Also, pics of the mechanical steps would be great !


----------



## Ken S

RamaX said:


> OK heres the $64,000 question.....will this work with the R15, and if not (which is what im guessing, not hoping) than will something similar work on that model (cause thats the one i cloggesd up with stuff that i dont wanna delete hehe)


Couldn't tell you. I've never owned an R15. I'm sure some of the mods here have that info...or you could ask in the R15 forum. Sorry, I can't be of more help.


----------



## Ken S

thekochs said:


> Don't think I'll do this but question. If you don't care about current recordings and you are willing to set your configs from the HR20 UI with new drive again......is the above simplier ? I guess what I mean is mechanical steps aside, when you put the larger HDD in the HR20 and power up are you ready to go ? I ask because in Step 17 you mention you have to edit the MBR table in the new HDD to tell the HR20 there is a bigger disk.....is this only because of trying to keep the existing data/recordings or is there some reason this step is also needed if just a new larger HDD is used as I described without the legacy data retention ? Thx.
> 
> Also, pics of the mechanical steps would be great !


If you just want to swap the drives and don't care about losing your settings, recorded content, etc. all you have to do is plug the drive in. The HR20 will format the new drive and use its full capacity just as it does with external drives. It seems they have the enough of the OS on a static memory chip of some sort to not require a HD to initialize and boot.


----------



## armophob

HHHmmmm, Must contemplate pluses and minuses. Would really love large disk space and ability to add an effective cooling fan. Vs the chance this thing craps out and I need a replacement.
Since this has become a conversation. This seal that gets broken, is it made of wax? Without great detail of the possibilities, could its integrity possibly be maintained? Just yes or no.


----------



## thekochs

Ken S said:


> If you just want to swap the drives and don't care about losing your settings, recorded content, etc. all you have to do is plug the drive in. The HR20 will format the new drive and use its full capacity just as it does with external drives. It seems they have the enough of the OS on a static memory chip of some sort to not require a HD to initialize and boot.


That's what I figured so without having opened the box the steps below kinda puzzle me. Why do you need to remove the HDD mount in # 7 ? I assume if you are just putting a larger HDD as I stated getting to #5 then reversing to #1 would suffice. I also never have seen a ground wire to a HDD itself as referred to in #6....is this to the mount or HDD ? Sorry for all the dumb quesitons.

_4) Remove the SATA connector, Power connector and Fan Power connector from the internal hard drive.

5) Find the 2 plastic fasteners that attach the drive mount to the frame. Place your Torx screwdriver in the center of them and push the plastic pin downward. This will release them and they can be removed.

6) Use a phillips screwdriver to remove the ground wire. You can't remove the Torx side unless you have some type of tamper-proof driver, as far as I can tell.

7) Now is the hardest part. I have done this on 2 different HR20's and they were both different. You have to remove the 2 screws holding the drive mount to the front of the unit. On one of mine, their were nuts holding them, so I just removed the nuts with a pair of pliers. That was fairly easy and I didn't have to remove the front panel. On my other unit, they were screwed in from the front, so you have to remove the front panel and unscrew them with your Torx screwdriver. It takes some patience and coodination to remove the front panel. Good luck!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The seal that gets broken is likely to be a holographic, tamper-evident sticker.


----------



## marty45714

You REALLY do have to do all of the mechanical steps just to replace the drive without copying it. It is so tight in there, that you can't remove the drive from the mount without removing the whole mount assmembly. It's not physically possible to access the screws that hold the drive in the mount, without removing it. Once you've got that far, you might as well finish the job, right?

The ground wire goes from the chassis of the DVR to the drive mount, but this screw also screws into the drive itself. I WISH I WOULD HAVE TAKEN PICTURES!!! 
I wrote this with the assumption that the user has the unit open, looking at the hard drive assembly.



thekochs said:


> That's what I figured so without having opened the box the steps below kinda puzzle me. Why do you need to remove the HDD mount in # 7 ? I assume if you are just putting a larger HDD as I stated getting to #5 then reversing to #1 would suffice. I also never have seen a ground wire to a HDD itself as referred to in #6....is this to the mount or HDD ? Sorry for all the dumb quesitons.


----------



## PoitNarf

Wow, I can't believe this thread had eluded me until now. Great info! Not sure if I'll ever be brave enough to brake the seal on my HR20, but this could come in handy also if anyone wants to upgrade their current eSATA drive to a larger one later on.

Great work!


----------



## VLaslow

PoitNarf said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread had eluded me until now. Great info! Not sure if I'll ever be brave enough to brake the seal on my HR20, but this could come in handy also if anyone wants to upgrade their current eSATA drive to a larger one later on.
> 
> Great work!


Imagine copying a 1 tb eSata drive to a 2Tb eSata drive!:eek2:

Start it and wake up in the morning to see if it's done.


----------



## marty45714

I'm hoping that by the time I want to do that, there will be a 2TB internal drive! 



VLaslow said:


> Imagine copying a 1 tb eSata drive to a 2Tb eSata drive!:eek2:
> 
> Start it and wake up in the morning to see if it's done.


----------



## gopherhockey

I'd do this even if it meant losing space as long as it quieted the unit down... all that hard drive scratching that comes from it now seems unnecessary - none of my PCs make that horrible noise.

Will this quiet things down with a different drive?


----------



## pixlpush

marty45714 said:


> My main reason is that my wife and I have 10 months invested in this thing already. It's too late in the game to start over (unless I want a divorce). So this was a good option, plus I had nice flashbacks of the HDVR2 days!


That makes perfect sense. I didn't realize that this method will retain content. I put my esata drive on early in the life of my HR20 and even then it was a little off putting to loose all content and setup information.


----------



## marty45714

Hmmm... I'm not sure this will accomplish that. I never noticed that it made much noise before, so that wasn't my goal. My goal was to avoid any EXTRA noise that might be generated by adding an EXTERNAL drive. I suppose that you could quiet it if you looked carefully at the specs of the drive you were using as a replacement.



gopherhockey said:


> I'd do this even if it meant losing space as long as it quieted the unit down... all that hard drive scratching that comes from it now seems unnecessary - none of my PCs make that horrible noise.
> 
> Will this quiet things down with a different drive?


----------



## islesfan

Cool, but not worth it. Anyway, I have an excuse, as my PC only accepts RAID drives.


----------



## marty45714

It's not for everybody. Right now, I've got over 40 series links and the original drive was almost always 90% full. It wasn't worth it for me to loose all of that. Another point, why have that 300GB drive sitting inside of the thing doing nothing when you can be using it in a computer somewhere? That's the main thing I don't like about the E-SATA option.



islesfan said:


> Cool, but not worth it. Anyway, I have an excuse, as my PC only accepts RAID drives.


----------



## pendragn

Interesting. I'll keep my eye out for sata deals. I'd love more space and not lose all my settings.

tk


----------



## Hunter707

This procedure did not work for me and I don't understand why. I followed the directions, but when I booted up the HR20 with the new WD 1TB drive in it, it gave me the red light indicating that it didn't like the drive and proceeded to format it again. At that point I gave up since I had tried it twice using two slightly different methods.

Oh well, I'll live. I had everything except some movies duplicated on SD DTivos anyway.

BTW, Acronis True Image would not allow me to copy the third partition to the new drive and expand it to fill the rest of the free space. Partition Magic would also not allow me to expand the cloned partition to fill the rest of the free space.

Thanks for the information on this. I tried.

Hunter


----------



## Ken S

Hunter707 said:


> This procedure did not work for me and I don't understand why. I followed the directions, but when I booted up the HR20 with the new WD 1TB drive in it, it gave me the red light indicating that it didn't like the drive and proceeded to format it again. At that point I gave up since I had tried it twice using two slightly different methods.
> 
> Oh well, I'll live. I had everything except some movies duplicated on SD DTivos anyway.
> 
> BTW, Acronis True Image would not allow me to copy the third partition to the new drive and expand it to fill the rest of the free space. Partition Magic would also not allow me to expand the cloned partition to fill the rest of the free space.
> 
> Thanks for the information on this. I tried.
> 
> Hunter


Hunter,

Thanks for reporting back on Acronis. Did you get an error message and was it True Image 11? I was hoping that would work because I've had good luck on similar projects with it.


----------



## wagman

Is anyone working on a way to clone the internal drive, without removing it or breaking the warranty seal? I'm sure there are people who have tried and this question has come up before, but I thought I would ask while I was reading this topic.

Thanks,
wagman


----------



## waynenm

I still think this is an incredible waste of time, given the huge, quiet and simple eSata options. eSata is what makes the HR20 totally rock. I guess I understand the need to know, and open the box. It was a great thing to do for my old Tivo. But truly, it is just so unnecessary for an HR20!


----------



## waynenm

marty45714 said:


> It's not for everybody. Right now, I've got over 40 series links and the original drive was almost always 90% full. It wasn't worth it for me to loose all of that. Another point, why have that 300GB drive sitting inside of the thing doing nothing when you can be using it in a computer somewhere? That's the main thing I don't like about the E-SATA option.


FYI Marty, OU Athens alumni, 1974. So, my question, beyond the availability of oh so quiet eSata drives, is, how hard would it be to reprogram your 40+ series links? I mean, really. Would it even take an hour? I just think the whole issue of replacing the internal drive was bypassed by the eSata option. But hey. This is only my opinion. I could be wrong. :scratchin


----------



## Moeman

Edit: Post removed. The procedure I originally outlined here does not work correctly.


----------



## NFLnut

I did the DTiVo drive upgrades because that was the only way to go for increasing drive size on a TiVo. Also, you would retain all of your settings, especially thumbs data. But I just don't see what the need is to crack the case and go through all of these steps when all you have to do is plug in an external drive. I would imagine that it would take far less time to re-enter all of your settings and series links. The only reason *I* see to do this is if you wanted to still have access to recordings on your original drive. Once Bluray recorders and media come down in price, there will be zero reasons to go through all of this AND void your warranty!

Two things:

(1) If doing this was just to be able to say that you succeeded, then I understand.

(2) As to the warranty sticker: it was fairly easy to "tamper" with the warranty sticker on the DTiVos and still leave the sticker intact and not leave signs of tampering.


----------



## rabi

anyone do the upgrade and then reattach an eSata drive and have it recognized by the HR20 and NOT reformatted?

I would like to upgrade the internal drive, but am scared that the external might reformat once I reattach it..the HR20 might not recognize that the external used to be connected to it(now that the internal is a different drive)...


----------



## P Smith

marty45714 said:


> It's not for everybody. Right now, I've got over 40 series links and the original drive was almost always 90% full. It wasn't worth it for me to loose all of that. Another point, why have that 300GB drive sitting inside of the thing doing nothing when you can be using it in a computer somewhere? That's the main thing I don't like about the E-SATA option.


So, you took the information from a link below and did nice writeup.
http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1082843&postcount=21.

And there was other person before you who sucessfully did the procedure, he posted that, but someone took liberty to remove his posts.


----------



## P Smith

rabi said:


> anyone do the upgrade and then reattach an eSata drive and have it recognized by the HR20 and NOT reformatted?
> 
> I would like to upgrade the internal drive, but am scared that the external might reformat once I reattach it..the HR20 might not recognize that the external used to be connected to it(now that the internal is a different drive)...


The disks working independently and system does not keep history of the changes; just be sure you did it right internal disk replacement.


----------



## pll911

From one fellow Bobcat to another, your step by step internal HD replacement is a great help. Many thanks to you for the time you took to help all other HR20 users. I just installed a 750G and its running great. Keep up the great work! 
pll911 - OU Class '74


----------



## l8er

Thanks to the OP for the great step by step on how to copy and upgrade the drive. FWIW, Acronis True Image 10 did not work. It appeared to go OK copying, then edited the partition info in Tiny Hexer but upon booting up in the HR20 it reformatted the drive. Then did the copy step again using Norton Ghost, edited partition info in Tiny Hexer and all went well. 

WD 1 TB drive. Original drive showed 42% recording space left, new drive shows 87% recording space left. All settings, recordings and todo list transferred fine.

If I had known about the external esata drive capability when I first got set up - that's the route I'd have taken - but after having everything set up and a bunch of shows/movies recorded, I preferred to upgrade the internal drive.


----------



## DrComputer

Followed the steps Moeman outlined and it worked great. Just upgraded to a WD 1TB hard drive and kept all recordings and season passes.


----------



## Moeman

DrComputer said:


> Followed the steps Moeman outlined and it worked great. Just upgraded to a WD 1TB hard drive and kept all recordings and season passes.


Congrats, DrComputer - Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## rodhead

Replacing the stock hard-drive in a HR20 model 100 is incredibly easy!

I got two new HR20-100s last week, free from DirecTV. I bought a 1TB Western Digital SATA drive and decided to upgrade one DVR as a trial.

Some notes about previous postings:
a. there is no security tag of any kind on the back.
b. the original drive was set to 300 MB/s transfer rate so there's no need to drop down to 150.

Only a Torx T20 screwdriver is needed.

Here's the procedure:
1. Remove five screws form the back and slide the cover back a bit, up at the back and then away.
2. The drive is mounted in a black plastic holder. The holder is attached to the box on the front side. A separate black plastic bracket clamps the holder down on the rear side. A fan on the underside of the holder vents out the box througn slots in the bottom.
3. Unplug the fan cable from the motherboard. Unplug the SATA and power cables from the drive.
4. Unscrew seven screws and remove the drive holder and bracket.
5. Flip the holder over and detach the drive from the holder by unscrewing four screws. On one side they are clearly visible. On the other side, they must be acecssed through the fan blades.
6. Pop in the new drive and reattach with screws.
7. Put the holder back in the box and reattach the bracket.
8. Plug in the fan cable, power and SATA cables.
9. Close the box.

You're done. Total time, 15 minutes at the most. Obviously, if you want to preserve drive contents you'll have to copy partitions as described earlier.


----------



## P Smith

Moeman said:


> <...>I'm not sure if it is necessary to run the dd commands on all three partitions or on the third partition (where the recordings are stored) only. I did all three just to be safe.
> <...>


As I outlined before 1st partition is SWAP, 2nd - system info with files what hold pointers [cue] to 3rd RAW partition with recordings. 
So, for safety and keep integrity of your DVR disk, you MUST copy a content of 2nd and 3rd partitions, while 1st one is required to recreate only info in MBR .

Here an example of directory/files structure of 2nd partition:


Code:


[SIZE="1"]
dms_data/.
dms_data/dmsDebugData.dat
dms_data/dmsinfo.dat
druid_data/.
druid_data/druid.properties
etc/.
ivg_data/.
ivg_data/vnv_flash_file0
ivg_data/vnv_flash_file1
ivg_data/vnv_flash_file2
lib/.
lib/avahi-autoipd/.
lib/avahi-autoipd/00:50:94:ee:36:a1
lib/dhcp
lib/pcmcia
lib/tftpboot/.
lock
log
log4j.properties
lost+found/.
mw_data/.
mw_data/apgdata.dat
mw_data/purchaseTable
mw_data/temp/.
mw_data/todo_list/.
mw_registry/.
mw_registry/BBVOD/.
mw_registry/Registry/.
mw_registry/Registry/Apache.Xerces/.
mw_registry/Registry/Apache.Xerces/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Apache.Xerces/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/directv.ConflictResolver/.
mw_registry/Registry/directv.CridProcessor/.
mw_registry/Registry/directv.CridProcessor/ICridProcessor.str
mw_registry/Registry/directv.CridProcessor/IGuideServiceWrapper.str
mw_registry/Registry/directv.CridProcessor/IRecordingServiceWrapper.str
mw_registry/Registry/directv.DRUID/.
mw_registry/Registry/directv.LEDMANAGER/.
mw_registry/Registry/directv.MODEM/.
mw_registry/Registry/directv.SWDL/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/AudioType.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/SharedMusicDir.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Config/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Config/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Config/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Apache.Xerces/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Apache.Xerces/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Apache.Xerces/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Apache.Xerces/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Apache.Xerces/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.BSP/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.BSP/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.BSP/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.ConflictResolver/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.ConflictResolver/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.ConflictResolver/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.CridProcessor/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.CridProcessor/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.CridProcessor/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.DRUID/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.DRUID/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.DRUID/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.LEDMANAGER/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.LEDMANAGER/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.LEDMANAGER/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.MODEM/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.MODEM/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.MODEM/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.serialkiller/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.serialkiller/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.serialkiller/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.SWDL/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.SWDL/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/directv.SWDL/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Order.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.AudioPlayer/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.CallerId/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Config/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Config/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Config/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Config/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Config/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Guide/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Guide/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Guide/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Guide/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Guide/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.MediaFramework/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.RecordingService/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.RecordingService/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.RecordingService/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.RecordingService/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.RecordingService/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Uconnect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Uconnect/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Uconnect/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Uconnect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.Uconnect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VTCSession/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VTCSession/Auto-Start.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VTCSession/Context-Main.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VTCSession/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.CORE/Context/Ucentric.VTCSession/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.DiscoveryMgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/.
mw_registry/Registry/UCentric.Guide/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/GuideType.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/1_custFav1List/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/1_custFav1List/channels.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/2/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/2/favListName.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/2_custFav2List/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/2_custFav2List/channels.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/3/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/3/favListName.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/default.int
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/subscribedPG/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/personalGuides/subscribedPG/channels.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/TZFile.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Guide/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/camgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/camgr/appendArgs.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrdecoder/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrdecoder/appendArgs.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrreader/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrreader/appendArgs.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrwriter/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/dvrwriter/appendArgs.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.MediaFramework/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvrdirect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Pvruconnect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.RecordingService/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.RecordingService/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.RecordingService/DefaultEncodingRate.int
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.RecordingService/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/NetworkTunerEnabled.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.ResourceMgr/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Uconnect/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Uconnect/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.Uconnect/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.UIUconnectMgr/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VideoPlayer/Version.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/00_10_18_C0_43_0A/.
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/00_10_18_C0_43_0A/LastWatchedChannel.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/00_10_18_C0_43_0A/VTCName.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/Created.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/Peer_Timeout.int
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/SkipLocalVTC.str
mw_registry/Registry/Ucentric.VTCSession/Version.str
network/.
pcmcia
run
spool
swdl/.
syslog.conf
tmp
v1b0348512kbsi
viewer/.
viewer/apg_files/.
viewer/apg_files/internal/.
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000010
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000100
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000110
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000111
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000112
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000113
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000114
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000115
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000116
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000117
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000118
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000119
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000120
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000121
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000122
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000123
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000124
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000125
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000126
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000127
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000128
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000129
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000130
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000131
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000132
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000133
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000134
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000135
viewer/apg_files/internal/apg_int_0000000136
viewer/apg_files/objs_ho/.
viewer/apg_files/objs_other/.
viewer/apg_files/objs_po/.
viewer/apg_files/objs_so/.
viewer/findByHistory/.
viewer/history/.
viewer/indexfile/.
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/.
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xma
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmd
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmi
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmv
viewer/insmod.log
viewer/insmod.log.1
viewer/messages.log
viewer/nvram_storage/.
viewer/nvram_storage/nvclrst
viewer/nvram_storage/nvhdmi
viewer/nvram_storage/nvhstrec
viewer/nvram_storage/nvprgrec
viewer/nvram_storage/nvrrec
viewer/nvram_storage/nvscrec
viewer/nvram_storage/nvsrhst
viewer/nvram_storage/nvswdlev
viewer/nvram_storage/nvswdlht
viewer/purHistory/.
viewer/recording/.
viewer/segments/.
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/.
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000000000000
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000016777216
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000033554432
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000050331648
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000067108864
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000083886080
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000100663296
[/SIZE]

Pay attention to the folders:
viewer/
viewer/segments/


----------



## MIMOTech

Hi I need to clarify something about swapping drives. I have been running the external SATA drive for a while and have lots of content on it. If I install this drive (removeing internal) will all the current content remain as before including settings and record lists etc. In other words, by installing the current operating eSATA into the HR20, all recorded programs will remain the same? Just need to clarify this in my mind.


----------



## AllenE

I took the pole thinking that I was saying I was aware of the conditions if I chose to proceed. To be very clear, I am aware of the ramafications, but am not going to open the box.

It is interesting to hear the process, but not worth it to me to get involved with actually doing it.


----------



## P Smith

MIMOTech said:


> Hi I need to clarify something about swapping drives. I have been running the external SATA drive for a while and have lots of content on it. If I install this drive (removeing internal) will all the current content remain as before including settings and record lists etc. In other words, by installing the current operating eSATA into the HR20, all recorded programs will remain the same? Just need to clarify this in my mind.


There is no difference in file OS on both type of drives; 99,9999% it will works.


----------



## houskamp

MIMOTech said:


> Hi I need to clarify something about swapping drives. I have been running the external SATA drive for a while and have lots of content on it. If I install this drive (removeing internal) will all the current content remain as before including settings and record lists etc. In other words, by installing the current operating eSATA into the HR20, all recorded programs will remain the same? Just need to clarify this in my mind.


As long as it wa a single (not raid) external everything will stay.. all the HR20 does is switch from the 1st drive port (inside) to the second drive port (external) the info is all the same..


----------



## P Smith

Well, he is exactly mentioned "I have been running the external SATA *drive*".



houskamp said:


> As long as it wa a single (not raid) external everything will stay.. all the HR20 does is switch from the 1st drive port (inside) to the second drive port (external) the info is all the same..


----------



## houskamp

P Smith said:


> Well, he is exactly mentioned "I have been running the external SATA *drive*".


But to many an encloser is a "drive" too.. just wanted to clarify that for the masses....


----------



## rodhead

Replaced the drive in my second HR20-100 with a Western Digital 1TB drive. These drives match the original drives very closely and are incredibly quiet. I think the plastic holder and the sheet of foam between drive and case dampen sound too.

Slight correction to my earlier post. T10 and T15 Torx screwdrivers are needed, not a T20.


----------



## MIMOTech

Thanks for clearing things up for me. By the way, the proper type of Torx driver is a Security Torx. this type has an indentation in the core of the driver to match with the security pump in the screw. To find just google Security Torx.


----------



## MIMOTech

Just to clear things up a little. The external drive is a single drive in an enclosure w/ eSATA interface. Works OK but have thinking of putting "the" drive in the HR20. I was just unsure of the procedure since I do not plan to duplicate what is on the existing internal HD of the HR20.

thanks again


----------



## houskamp

MIMOTech said:


> Just to clear things up a little. The external drive is a single drive in an enclosure w/ eSATA interface. Works OK but have thinking of putting "the" drive in the HR20. I was just unsure of the procedure since I do not plan to duplicate what is on the existing internal HD of the HR20.
> 
> thanks again


simply bolt it in place and plug it in..


----------



## flava

marty45714 said:


> 12) Next, you have to get the raw parameters from your new disk's MBR. I used a utility called MBR tool, which is free and is bootable media. I used the Edit Partition option in MBR Tool, and wrote down all of the Hex numbers that make up each of the 3 partitions. If someone could post a similar process in Linux, it would be most appreciated. It would be nice to be able to do this whole process in Linux from beginning to end.
> 
> 13) Next I rebooted the computer and started a bootble media version of Norton Ghost, using the command line "ghost -ia" which tells Ghost to start in a "copy disk sector by sector mode."
> 
> 14) Go through the Ghost wizard and start the copying process. It took me about 2 hours and 10 minutes to copy the entire 250GB drive.
> 
> 15) You can also do this in Linux with 'dd', but I found it took much longer. I just used the command 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb' but maybe someone knows some other command line switches that can make this faster. It took SEVERAL HOURS!
> 
> 16) When you have finished copying the disk, you can remove the 250GB original. You are done with it. Remove it from the mount if you haven't already. It is just mounted with some Phillips screws.
> 
> 17) Next, you have to edit the Raw MBR table on the new disk with a Hex disk editor, in order to tell the HR20 that the disk is bigger. This is where you use the information you gathered earlier. You are going to overwrite the hex data for the 3rd partition in the MBR. This partition is where the HR20 stores recordings. Again, if someone could post a similar process in Linux, it would be helpful. I know there is a package called 'lde', Linux Disk Editor, which should work. However, most people will probably boot up on something like a Fedora Core rescue disk, which I doubt has this package installed.
> 
> 18) I hooked my Windows drive back up to my PC, booted to Windows, and used a utility called Tiny Hexer to do this. It is a free software that you can use to edit the MBR.
> 
> 19) When you open the disk with Tiny Hexer and start browsing Sector Zero, which is where your raw MBR is stored on the disk, you'll notice towards the end of the sector, that you'll start seeing the data that you wrote down for the three partitions. If you follow, you'll see the first partition data, followed directly by the second partition data, followed directly by the third partition data. No need to edit the first or second partition data. Mine mine was not exactly the same, I think it differed by a hex value or two but I left it alone. Only change the partition 3 data.
> 
> 20) When you get to the third partition data, recreate it EXACTLY as you copied it from MBR Tool earlier.
> 
> 21) Don't forget to write the data back to disk.


Okay, I've got a bit of a different situation, but I think your steps still apply. I'm trying to go from a larger drive to a smaller drive to save all of my recordings. The reason is because I have a 3.75 TB enclosure that is really only seeing less that 2 TB. I want to copy all of that data to a full 2 TB enclosure and reallocate the 3.75 TB enclosure to my computer, rather than lose all of that disk space.

I'm having a little difficulty understanding how I can do this, as I am using the 4726 port multiplier and multiple disks. Don't let that get in the way though of helping though, it should be kinda simple. My original post is here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=104169

I got the parameters from the new disk's MBR. The enclosure is presented as one disk in MBR Tool, and I see the 3 partitions on it. Next is where I start to have a little problem. I have Ghost 8.2 as well as Ghost 12 (a trial version of this). If I use a bootable version of Ghost 8.2, I don't think I can see the entire disk, as it is too large. If I use Ghost 12 in Windows Vista, I use the options of Disable SmartSector copying (supposedly this does sector by sector copies) and I check the option to copy MBR. I then overwrote the existing 3 partitions with the data from the old disk.

Now I am supposed to edit the Raw MBR table on the new disk. However, when I look at the new disk, it still contains the same data as it originally contained - meaning that the hex data for the 3rd partition in the MBR is the same as what is was before I Ghosted.

I'm guessing I'm not Ghosting correctly, or I need to do something before I Ghost, like delete the partitions or something. I don't think I can Ghost the whole disk sector by sector, because I am going from a larger disk to a smaller disk.

I haven't tried connecting the enclosure back to the HR20 yet. I do see partitions of 
518 MB
15.01 GB
1846.48 GB

on the old disk I have partitions of
518 MB
15.01 GB
1426.49 GB

So I guess I'm not understanding what the Ghost process is doing entirely and I did something wrong. Would it work the way I did it by just copying the partitions sector by sector? That way, apparently I still have the original parameters of the correct sizes of the partitions. Maybe I just need to connect it to the HR20 and it will see the additional space?

Any suggestions of what to do would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## sean67854

@flava

I think I have a similar situation. I tried copying a 750GB Seagate Freeagent to a 1.5TB Sans Digital enclosure. I used a bootable version of True Image, and told it to copy the partitions as is. 

It took 19 hours and when it was done, my 3rd partition on the 1.5TB drive reported 683GB in size. I did not look at the hex data. I then went into a bootable Acronis Disc Director and resized the 3rd partition. 

All seemed well until I hooked up the 1.5TB drive and it still appeared virgin to my HR20. I too suspect that I did something wrong. 

I have Ghost 12 and cannot find any command line options. Am I missing something?


----------



## llowrey

I have been having constant lockups with my HR20-100 ever since 11/7 when the latest NR got loaded. It doesn't look like anyone is suffering as I am so I am suspecting the fact that I copied the content from the stock 320GB to a 1TB drive.

Everything has been rock solid stable up to the latest NR. After that, I can't go more than 5-6 hours before the unit (partially) locks up. I can still use the menus but I get no picture or sound on any channel. When I try to check the sat signal strengths the unit locks hard.

My guess is that there may be something in the copy procedure that leaves something in a dirty or undefined state that the new NR tries to access.

Have any other HR20-100 users who have tried this procedure had any lockup problems since the NR this month?


----------



## llowrey

Another idea which might explain my lockups is that I noticed that the free space is reading 66%. So, for a 1TB drive, that means I've used about 333GB. Not coincidentally, that's pretty close to the 320GB of the stock drive.

I'm starting to think that the HR20-100 is having problems accessing the space beyond the original drive size yet it does seem to know the drive is 1TB.


----------



## Moeman

llowrey said:


> Another idea which might explain my lockups is that I noticed that the free space is reading 66%. So, for a 1TB drive, that means I've used about 333GB. Not coincidentally, that's pretty close to the 320GB of the stock drive.
> 
> I'm starting to think that the HR20-100 is having problems accessing the space beyond the original drive size yet it does seem to know the drive is 1TB.


I'm having the same issue (750GB HD with lockups occurring around 53% available) and have come to the same conclusion as you. I've had lockups at least twice a day since 0x1BE. This weekend I connected my original hard drive via eSATA and didn't have any lock ups. I switched back to the replacement HD today and am going to try to suffer through it for a few weeks until tv shows run out of new episodes and my wife has a chance to catch up with her shows at which point I'm going to run a Reset Everything (losing everything stored on the HR20) on the replacement HD to hopefully solve the problem.

If anyone has any other suggestions, they would be appreciated.


----------



## llowrey

I thought I had found a solution early this evening. I read elsewhere that the filesystem is actually a well known linux filesystem. I ran the repair utility which said it had to delete the journal log because it was corrupt. The real interesting bit was I ran the growfs utility and it said it adjusted the total block count from 74 million (and change) to 230 million (and change). This made perfect sense to me since a 1TB drive is about 3x the stock and 74 x 3 is very close to 230. So, I thought I had it nailed. No go, just locked up.

Still working on it...


----------



## P Smith

You didn't read our discussions, particulary about 3rd RAW partitions. 
You CAN'T fix/grow it by any regular program !


----------



## llowrey

P Smith said:


> You didn't read our discussions, particulary about 3rd RAW partitions.
> You CAN'T fix/grow it by any regular program !


Yes, I did read your discussions, but I also read other discussions elsewhere that identified the well known filesystem used for both partitions 2 and 3.

Based on the output from the diagnostic tools for that filesystem, the procedure outlined here does not work. The filesystem structures must be configured for the correct number of blocks in the 3rd partition.

I would really like to hear from anyone who followed this procedure and upgraded to a 750GB drive and has less than 50% free, or a 1TB drive and has less than 60% free.


----------



## P Smith

If you read 'other' source, you should provide at least links to that.
If you have understanding those discussions, you can post something real here. 
I would recommend you take a look into the 3rd RAW partitions and make your own mind once for the subject.


----------



## llowrey

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1768

Partition 2 is XFS, and partition 3 is an XFS real-time subvolume of partition 2.

You can mount it under Linux via 'mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt'. There's lots of interesting stuff in there, by the way.

You can also do:

xfs_repair -r /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2
xfs.check /dev/sdb2
xfs_grow /mnt

These tools are able to verify the consistency, or lack thereof, of partition 3. It is not as "raw" as you think.

Anyway, I would still like to hear from some folks with more than 320GB in use.


----------



## esb

I believe I've hit this same problem as well. I have a 1TB drive that was cloned from the previous 300GB internal drive that had been working fine until the 0x1be update. After that, I can't go for more than about 5-10 minutes before having the picture freeze (or just go black). The menu does work and existing shows appear to be accessible.

I hooked the original 300GB drive up in an external eSata enclosure and everything works fine.

I'll have to check the %free numbers on the 1TB system. I could have sworn I passed the point at which the previous drive would have filled up (I had only ~10% free a month and a half ago on the original drive when I originally upgraded). I was definitely holding my breath as I was worried about a situation like this. But perhaps we have just been getting lucky with it working on previous software releases and the new one just added a necessary check to make sure the filesystem wasn't getting mucked up.


----------



## Moeman

esb said:


> I could have sworn I passed the point at which the previous drive would have filled up (I had only ~10% free a month and a half ago on the original drive when I originally upgraded).


I'm pretty sure I passed that threshold as well before 0x1BE. I was freezing up at around 53% after 0x1BE but I think my % available had dropped into the high 40's before that update with no issues. I've made a point about not letting my % available drop below 55% for the last few days and haven't had any lock ups. It's pretty clear that some portion of the code that appeared in 0x1BE is causing our problems.

I know that we officially are not entitled to any support on this issue from DirecTV, but perhaps one of the moderators could just check with the developers to see if whatever change was made in 0x1BE that causes this problem is intentional and if there is any hope that future software updates might solve this problem.

Also, has anyone in our situation tried to connect their upgraded hard drives via eSATA rather than internally to see if that makes a difference?


----------



## BigCat

step 18... so is it safe to hook up these drives to the PC with windows running? When upgrading tivo HDDs this was a no no as the drive's MBR etc could be corrupted by windows...


----------



## P Smith

"Could be corrupted" - not by the OS itself, if YOU will allow it. 
So, it safe, but with user precaution.


----------



## gully_foyle

marty45714 said:


> It's not for everybody. Right now, I've got over 40 series links and the original drive was almost always 90% full. It wasn't worth it for me to loose all of that. Another point, why have that 300GB drive sitting inside of the thing doing nothing when you can be using it in a computer somewhere? That's the main thing I don't like about the E-SATA option.


If the e-SATA provided concatenated drives like TiVo (instead of the current alternate drive scheme), would you be more likely to just add an external?


----------



## ntrance

Moeman said:


> Also, has anyone in our situation tried to connect their upgraded hard drives via eSATA rather than internally to see if that makes a difference?


I used the method described by Moeman to copy the original drive to a 750GB eSATA drive and am having the same results. It worked great until I reached 53% available, and then started having the partial lockups described by llowrey.

Do the people who used the procedure outlined by marty45714 not have this same problem?

Is there a way to fix the drive at this point, maybe by editing the MBR?

If not, is there a way to copy the data off of the 750GB drive to another drive using a different procedure resulting in an upgraded capacity drive that does not lockup with all recordings preserved?


----------



## cypher

With the ease of adding an external drive, and the HR20/21 being able to format that drive it's a good design. On the other hand for those who are technically qualified, they should be allowed to install an internal drive larger in size if the original fails if they own it.

You would think that the drives would last internally for a few years at a minimum, and by that time newer DVR's will be available. Most it appears want the latest, so based on that, it may be feasible to just lease instead of buying it since cost is high to own it, when the likelihood it will be obsolete. Like computers.


----------



## Valor55

kcmurphy88 said:


> If the e-SATA provided concatenated drives like TiVo (instead of the current alternate drive scheme), would you be more likely to just add an external?


I know I certainly would. I suspect more people would be willing to add drives if they could retain their current recordings and settings and just add additional storage space.


----------



## Moeman

ntrance said:


> I used the method described by Moeman to copy the original drive to a 750GB eSATA drive and am having the same results.


Sorry about that, ntrance. I'm having the same problem and have since removed my post with the procedure I used...



ntrance said:


> Is there a way to fix the drive at this point, maybe by editing the MBR?


I think llowrey was working on that, but he hasn't posted anything recently in this thread, so I would guess he hasn't had any luck yet.

As I mentioned in a previous post, unless a solution is found in the near future, I'm going to bite the bullet and do a Reset Everything and have the HR20 reformat the upgraded drive as soon as my wife has a chance to catch up on the shows stored on our HR20. Hopefully that will solve the problem - at the expense of losing my saved shows and series links, unfortunately


----------



## ntrance

Is anyone who used marty45714's whole disk copy method and MBR editing procedure having the lockup problem, or is it only people who have tried copying the individual partitions?

It seems to be that both methods should have exactly the same results. However, one thing that has me wondering is marty45714's original post:



marty45714 said:


> 19) No need to edit the first or second partition data. *Mine mine was not exactly the same, I think it differed by a hex value or two but I left it alone.* Only change the partition 3 data.


Shouldn't the hex values be identical for all 3 partitions until edited? Anyway, mine are exactly the same except for boot sector 0 offset 1EA-1ED which for my 750GB drive are:
58 EE 63 55 from hex editor
55 63 EE 58 human readable in hex

Can anyone help?


----------



## marty45714

Hey, sorry for the extended absense. I have been monitoring this thread via email but have not replied until now. I have not experienced any lockups, however, I keep my DVR pretty clean, and it is just now the fullest it's ever been, and still has 75% free. So I don't know if this helps you or not.

As for your second question, YES, all three SHOULD be identical until edited. Perhaps this is your issue. I think by using DD or Ghost in sector copy mode, all three are identical.



ntrance said:


> Is anyone who used marty45714's whole disk copy method and MBR editing procedure having the lockup problem, or is it only people who have tried copying the individual partitions?
> 
> It seems to be that both methods should have exactly the same results. However, one thing that has me wondering is marty45714's original post:
> 
> Shouldn't the hex values be identical for all 3 partitions until edited? Anyway, mine are exactly the same except for boot sector 0 offset 1EA-1ED which for my 750GB drive are:
> 58 EE 63 55 from hex editor
> 55 63 EE 58 human readable in hex
> 
> Can anyone help?


----------



## marty45714

Yeah, you COULD hook them up with Windows running, by WHY? Windows does not recognize the partitions because they are Linux filesystem partitions. The only place you would be able to see the drive is in Disk Manager.



BigCat said:


> step 18... so is it safe to hook up these drives to the PC with windows running? When upgrading tivo HDDs this was a no no as the drive's MBR etc could be corrupted by windows...


----------



## marty45714

Don't worry, the DVR Police are not here monitoring who answered what so they can bust you... I don't think... What's that? OH MY GOD!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! <Clunk>
:bonk1:



AllenE said:


> I took the pole thinking that I was saying I was aware of the conditions if I chose to proceed. To be very clear, I am aware of the ramafications, but am not going to open the box.
> 
> It is interesting to hear the process, but not worth it to me to get involved with actually doing it.


----------



## marty45714

Yes, P Smith. Thanks to you, llowery, and everyone who laid the ground work for this thread. It took a lot of private messaging to you and llowery before I got all of the knowledge together to do this and was able to create this post. So thanks again!



P Smith said:


> So, you took the information from a link below and did nice writeup.
> http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1082843&postcount=21.
> 
> And there was other person before you who sucessfully did the procedure, he posted that, but someone took liberty to remove his posts.


----------



## marty45714

Where are we on this issue as of 11/26? This is an easy test for anyone interested. Just start a 24/7 manual recording of an HD channel on your DVR. It will fill up in no time. One of my DVR's is strictly used by my kids. I can use it to test this. I'll let you know what I find.

Which brings me to another question. Does anyone authoritatively know which takes up more space, the MPEG-2 HD channels like HDNET or the MPEG-4 channels on the new bird? I talked to an engineer from HDNet at NAB who said they are broadcasting on DirecTV at 12Mbps, but I do not know the bit rate of the new MPEG-4 channels.



llowrey said:


> I have been having constant lockups with my HR20-100 ever since 11/7 when the latest NR got loaded. It doesn't look like anyone is suffering as I am so I am suspecting the fact that I copied the content from the stock 320GB to a 1TB drive.
> 
> Everything has been rock solid stable up to the latest NR. After that, I can't go more than 5-6 hours before the unit (partially) locks up. I can still use the menus but I get no picture or sound on any channel. When I try to check the sat signal strengths the unit locks hard.
> 
> My guess is that there may be something in the copy procedure that leaves something in a dirty or undefined state that the new NR tries to access.
> 
> Have any other HR20-100 users who have tried this procedure had any lockup problems since the NR this month?


----------



## llowrey

marty45714 said:


> Where are we on this issue as of 11/26? This is an easy test for anyone interested. Just start a 24/7 manual recording of an HD channel on your DVR. It will fill up in no time. One of my DVR's is strictly used by my kids. I can use it to test this. I'll let you know what I find.


My status is back to zero. I managed to do something that caused the HR20 to reformat. When that happened, I gave up. I would still like to hear from folks who have been successful and what they did to get it to work reliably with this latest HR20 firmware.


----------



## ntrance

marty45714 said:


> Which brings me to another question. Does anyone authoritatively know which takes up more space, the MPEG-2 HD channels like HDNET or the MPEG-4 channels on the new bird? I talked to an engineer from HDNet at NAB who said they are broadcasting on DirecTV at 12Mbps, but I do not know the bit rate of the new MPEG-4 channels.


I don't know actual bit rates, but I have also seen it mentioned that HR20 can record up to 30 hours of HD (MPEG-2) programming or up to 50 hours of HD (MPEG-4) programming. OTA could be higher if that is an option, but I think HDNet is a good choice for the experiment as the drive will fill plenty fast. Also, thanks for looking into this.


----------



## buddy3000

marty45714 said:


> I received Earl's permission to post this, but with the following prerequisites:
> 
> Please take the poll above to show that you are aware of the risks of opening your DVR. Please DO NOT DISCUSS extracting programs from the DVR in this forum. This will NOT be tolerated by the moderators! Okay, here we go!!!
> 
> FYI- I have successfully performed this upgrade on 2 HR20's, so this is NOT theory or speculation. It actually works, and I maintained all settings and content from before, plus gained extra space.
> 
> First, why did I want to do this?
> 
> 1) I don't want an external hard drive box on top of or beside my HR-20 making more noise and using more power.
> 
> 2) I want to retain all of my settings, recording lists, and current recorded shows.
> 
> 3) The same reason a dogs licks... Well you get the idea, I wanted to do it as a challenge.
> 
> Second, What do I need to do this?
> 
> 1) A T10 Torx screwdriver.
> 
> 2) A Phillips screwdriver.
> 
> 3) A computer with SATA interface.
> 
> 4) Proper software for the computer. You could possibly do this completely with Linux. I didn't. I used Ghost, MBR Tool and Tiny Hexer.
> 
> 5) A SATA internal hard drive. I used a 1TB Hitachi Deskstar.
> 
> 6) A pair of snips.
> 
> 7) Possibly a pair of pliers depending on your unit.
> 
> Lastly, let's get to it!
> 
> 1) Take out the 5 T10 Torx screws from the back of the unit.
> 
> 2) Note that you are breaking a seal that violates the warranty when you remove the cover.
> 
> 3) Slide the cover towards the back of the unit and it will come unlatched, then you can remove it.
> 
> 4) Remove the SATA connector, Power connector and Fan Power connector from the internal hard drive.
> 
> 5) Find the 2 plastic fasteners that attach the drive mount to the frame. Place your Torx screwdriver in the center of them and push the plastic pin downward. This will release them and they can be removed.
> 
> 6) Use a phillips screwdriver to remove the ground wire. You can't remove the Torx side unless you have some type of tamper-proof driver, as far as I can tell.
> 
> 7) Now is the hardest part. I have done this on 2 different HR20's and they were both different. You have to remove the 2 screws holding the drive mount to the front of the unit. On one of mine, their were nuts holding them, so I just removed the nuts with a pair of pliers. That was fairly easy and I didn't have to remove the front panel. On my other unit, they were screwed in from the front, so you have to remove the front panel and unscrew them with your Torx screwdriver. It takes some patience and coodination to remove the front panel. Good luck!
> 
> 8) You have to snip the tie wrap on the fan power connector in order to remove the hard drive.
> 
> 9) Remove the hard drive mount (and hard drive) from the unit.
> 
> 10) You need to install the new drive into the HR20 temporarily and power it up. Let the HR20 format the drive and then shut it back down. This is important because you have to write down the partition information from the new drive.
> 
> 11) Now is the fun part. Hook your new drive and current internal drive up to a computer with a SATA interface.
> 
> 12) Next, you have to get the raw parameters from your new disk's MBR. I used a utility called MBR tool, which is free and is bootable media. I used the Edit Partition option in MBR Tool, and wrote down all of the Hex numbers that make up each of the 3 partitions. If someone could post a similar process in Linux, it would be most appreciated. It would be nice to be able to do this whole process in Linux from beginning to end.
> 
> 13) Next I rebooted the computer and started a bootble media version of Norton Ghost, using the command line "ghost -ia" which tells Ghost to start in a "copy disk sector by sector mode."
> 
> 14) Go through the Ghost wizard and start the copying process. It took me about 2 hours and 10 minutes to copy the entire 250GB drive.
> 
> 15) You can also do this in Linux with 'dd', but I found it took much longer. I just used the command 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb' but maybe someone knows some other command line switches that can make this faster. It took SEVERAL HOURS!
> 
> 16) When you have finished copying the disk, you can remove the 250GB original. You are done with it. Remove it from the mount if you haven't already. It is just mounted with some Phillips screws.
> 
> 17) Next, you have to edit the Raw MBR table on the new disk with a Hex disk editor, in order to tell the HR20 that the disk is bigger. This is where you use the information you gathered earlier. You are going to overwrite the hex data for the 3rd partition in the MBR. This partition is where the HR20 stores recordings. Again, if someone could post a similar process in Linux, it would be helpful. I know there is a package called 'lde', Linux Disk Editor, which should work. However, most people will probably boot up on something like a Fedora Core rescue disk, which I doubt has this package installed.
> 
> 18) I hooked my Windows drive back up to my PC, booted to Windows, and used a utility called Tiny Hexer to do this. It is a free software that you can use to edit the MBR.
> 
> 19) When you open the disk with Tiny Hexer and start browsing Sector Zero, which is where your raw MBR is stored on the disk, you'll notice towards the end of the sector, that you'll start seeing the data that you wrote down for the three partitions. If you follow, you'll see the first partition data, followed directly by the second partition data, followed directly by the third partition data. No need to edit the first or second partition data. Mine mine was not exactly the same, I think it differed by a hex value or two but I left it alone. Only change the partition 3 data.
> 
> 20) When you get to the third partition data, recreate it EXACTLY as you copied it from MBR Tool earlier.
> 
> 21) Don't forget to write the data back to disk.
> 
> 22) Now you can mount the new drive and put everything back in the HR20 and fire it up. If everything works okay, you'll have your original settings, recordings, record lists, etc. AND you'll have a heck of a lot more free space showing. Good luck!!!
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: All of this was done on HR20-700's. I don't know how different the process will be using an HR20-100. I also don't know if the whole disk process is any different with an HR20-100. If anyone upgrades an HR20-100, PLEASE POST THE RESULTS!
> 
> If you see errors, problems, issues, etc. with this process, please message me and I will edit and make changes. I am also interested in hearing any alternate ways of doing this, or any ways that are easier or will save time.


Thank you so much for this post. Copied my 300gb drive to a 750gb drive without a hitch. Instead of using Norton Ghost I use a freeware application called CopyWipe which worked like a charm. Might have been a bit slow (aprox. 3.5hrs) but it did the job and it's free. Does anyone know what the largest drive the HR20 will accept is?


----------



## dreadlk

Great thread, just wondering if anybody has ever written a homebrew application that can do all of the copying and editing automaticaly?


----------



## Moeman

buddy3000 said:


> Thank you so much for this post. Copied my 300gb drive to a 750gb drive without a hitch. Instead of using Norton Ghost I use a freeware application called CopyWipe which worked like a charm. Might have been a bit slow (aprox. 3.5hrs) but it did the job and it's free. Does anyone know what the largest drive the HR20 will accept is?


Let us know if you experience lockups when your available space falls below ~55%

Also, did you have to edit the MBR on the third partition?


----------



## marty45714

It appears now that you are more right than ever. I just confirmed that when the copied drive reaches the "full" space of the old drive @ 300GB, the DVR will lock up. So this is all for naught until someone can dig into the file system and determine how to properly expand it.



waynenm said:


> FYI Marty, OU Athens alumni, 1974. So, my question, beyond the availability of oh so quiet eSata drives, is, how hard would it be to reprogram your 40+ series links? I mean, really. Would it even take an hour? I just think the whole issue of replacing the internal drive was bypassed by the eSata option. But hey. This is only my opinion. I could be wrong. :scratchin


----------



## marty45714

Just confirmed, you are correct. The tuner stopped working and the DVR would not record after the free space reached 66% on my 1TB drive. So can I get the DVR to reformat the drive without hooking the drive back up to a PC and wiping it?



llowrey said:


> My status is back to zero. I managed to do something that caused the HR20 to reformat. When that happened, I gave up. I would still like to hear from folks who have been successful and what they did to get it to work reliably with this latest HR20 firmware.


----------



## P Smith

Could you check all suspicious files in part#2, if there is any numbers about old size ? Like cfg/config/etc ?


----------



## marty45714

Someone else will have to undertake this, P Smith. I don't plan on opening my DVR ever again until a drive fails. I am just going to take it like a man and reformat. At least all is not lost. The hard drives in the computer that is composing this letter are the old DVR hard drives.



P Smith said:


> Could you check all suspicious files in part#2, if there is any numbers about old size ? Like cfg/config/etc ?


----------



## BigCat

Thanks for posting this. I just followed this on my HR20-100 and it was as simple as you described here. I used a torx T10 and a T15 (I got these drivers from weaknees when I bought a HR10-250 upgrade kit from them couple of years ago).

I put in a WD 1TB WD10EACS. So far looks good. I did not keep recordings due to the lock up issue mentioned here.



rodhead said:


> Replacing the stock hard-drive in a HR20 model 100 is incredibly easy!
> 
> I got two new HR20-100s last week, free from DirecTV. I bought a 1TB Western Digital SATA drive and decided to upgrade one DVR as a trial.
> 
> Some notes about previous postings:
> a. there is no security tag of any kind on the back.
> b. the original drive was set to 300 MB/s transfer rate so there's no need to drop down to 150.
> 
> Only a Torx T20 screwdriver is needed.
> 
> Here's the procedure:
> 1. Remove five screws form the back and slide the cover back a bit, up at the back and then away.
> 2. The drive is mounted in a black plastic holder. The holder is attached to the box on the front side. A separate black plastic bracket clamps the holder down on the rear side. A fan on the underside of the holder vents out the box througn slots in the bottom.
> 3. Unplug the fan cable from the motherboard. Unplug the SATA and power cables from the drive.
> 4. Unscrew seven screws and remove the drive holder and bracket.
> 5. Flip the holder over and detach the drive from the holder by unscrewing four screws. On one side they are clearly visible. On the other side, they must be acecssed through the fan blades.
> 6. Pop in the new drive and reattach with screws.
> 7. Put the holder back in the box and reattach the bracket.
> 8. Plug in the fan cable, power and SATA cables.
> 9. Close the box.
> 
> You're done. Total time, 15 minutes at the most. Obviously, if you want to preserve drive contents you'll have to copy partitions as described earlier.


----------



## BigCat

The drive I removed from my DVR is a WD3200AVBS. I hooked it to an available SATA port on my PC and I have tried everything to get my PC (BIOS) to detect it, and it just wont. I am using an Asus PK5 deluxe motherboard. I tried all SATA configuration options in the BIOS, tried all jumper setting combinations on the drive... and nothing..; removed all other drives in the system and left this one alone, nothing. I know the power and SATA cables are good as I tested them with an existing drive.

Anyone knows why this drive won't be detected? I am using one of the regular red SATA cables that came with the motherboard. Is it possible that it may need a different type of cable? Maybe a SATAII cable? Other than the cable I can't think of anything else. (of course, unless I killed the drive while removing it, but this would just be terrible luck  ). Appreciate any ideas 



BigCat said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just followed this on my HR20-100 and it was as simple as you described here. I used a torx T10 and a T15 (I got these drivers from weaknees when I bought a HR10-250 upgrade kit from them couple of years ago).
> 
> I put in a WD 1TB WD10EACS. So far looks good. I did not keep recordings due to the lock up issue mentioned here.


----------



## ntrance

BigCat said:


> Anyone knows why this drive won't be detected?


See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1302534


----------



## ntrance

I have a solution that seems to be working. I tried the xfs_repair and xfs_growfs as llowrey did, but xfs_growfs was giving me trouble.

So here's what I tried next. I had the HR20 format another 750GB esata drive. Then, I used xfsdump and xfsrestore to copy the data from the first esata drive to the new one.

Using ubuntu-7.10 live CD, I installed xfsdump, then I did something like this:
sudo su root
mkdir /mnt/fap1
mkdir /mnt/fap2
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap1
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdc3 /dev/sdc2 /mnt/fap2
xfsdump -J - /mnt/fap1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap2

It seems to be working OK at this point as I have no lockups and am at 49% available.


----------



## marty45714

Wow! This actually makes the entire process 1000% easier! Please correct any information below that looks wrong, and I will alter my original post at the top of this thread to show the correct process.

So let me see if I got this right. What you did basically changes the entire process, correct? So if I am interpreting you correctly, the new steps would be:

1) Remove original drive from DVR.
2) Connect new drive to DVR. Power up. Let it format.
3) Remove new drive from DVR. Connect both drives to PC, original to SATA0, new drive to SATA1.
4) Boot up on Ubuntu Live. Install 'xfsdump' package.
5) Start Ubuntu Terminal. Mount original drive as 'fap1' with the following commands:

sudo su root
mkdir /mnt/fap1
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap1

6) Staying in Ubuntu Terminal, mount new drive as 'fap2' with the following commands:

mkdir /mnt/fap2
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdc3 /dev/sdc2 /mnt/fap2

7) Continue using Ubuntu Terminal, issue the following command to copy the data (recordings) from original drive to new drive:

xfsdump -J - /mnt/fap1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap2

8) Probably want to do one last set of commands in Ubuntu Terminal to unmount the drives so that any cached data will be written, etc:

umount /mnt/fap1
umount /mnt/fap2



ntrance said:


> I have a solution that seems to be working. I tried the xfs_repair and xfs_growfs as llowrey did, but xfs_growfs was giving me trouble.
> 
> So here's what I tried next. I had the HR20 format another 750GB esata drive. Then, I used xfsdump and xfsrestore to copy the data from the first esata drive to the new one.
> 
> Using ubuntu-7.10 live CD, I installed xfsdump, then I did something like this:
> sudo su root
> mkdir /mnt/fap1
> mkdir /mnt/fap2
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap1
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdc3 /dev/sdc2 /mnt/fap2
> xfsdump -J - /mnt/fap1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap2
> 
> It seems to be working OK at this point as I have no lockups and am at 49% available.


----------



## marty45714

I believe if you use the newly posted process of coying with the 'xfsdump' and 'xfsrestore' utilities, you can do this relatively easily now.



flava said:


> Okay, I've got a bit of a different situation, but I think your steps still apply. I'm trying to go from a larger drive to a smaller drive to save all of my recordings. The reason is because I have a 3.75 TB enclosure that is really only seeing less that 2 TB. I want to copy all of that data to a full 2 TB enclosure and reallocate the 3.75 TB enclosure to my computer, rather than lose all of that disk space.
> 
> I'm having a little difficulty understanding how I can do this, as I am using the 4726 port multiplier and multiple disks. Don't let that get in the way though of helping though, it should be kinda simple. My original post is here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=104169
> 
> I got the parameters from the new disk's MBR. The enclosure is presented as one disk in MBR Tool, and I see the 3 partitions on it. Next is where I start to have a little problem. I have Ghost 8.2 as well as Ghost 12 (a trial version of this). If I use a bootable version of Ghost 8.2, I don't think I can see the entire disk, as it is too large. If I use Ghost 12 in Windows Vista, I use the options of Disable SmartSector copying (supposedly this does sector by sector copies) and I check the option to copy MBR. I then overwrote the existing 3 partitions with the data from the old disk.
> 
> Now I am supposed to edit the Raw MBR table on the new disk. However, when I look at the new disk, it still contains the same data as it originally contained - meaning that the hex data for the 3rd partition in the MBR is the same as what is was before I Ghosted.
> 
> I'm guessing I'm not Ghosting correctly, or I need to do something before I Ghost, like delete the partitions or something. I don't think I can Ghost the whole disk sector by sector, because I am going from a larger disk to a smaller disk.
> 
> I haven't tried connecting the enclosure back to the HR20 yet. I do see partitions of
> 518 MB
> 15.01 GB
> 1846.48 GB
> 
> on the old disk I have partitions of
> 518 MB
> 15.01 GB
> 1426.49 GB
> 
> So I guess I'm not understanding what the Ghost process is doing entirely and I did something wrong. Would it work the way I did it by just copying the partitions sector by sector? That way, apparently I still have the original parameters of the correct sizes of the partitions. Maybe I just need to connect it to the HR20 and it will see the additional space?
> 
> Any suggestions of what to do would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


----------



## Moeman

ntrance said:


> Then, I used xfsdump and xfsrestore to copy the data from the first esata drive to the new one.


ntrance, did you do this procedure with your original hard drive or with the upgraded hard drive that was causing the lock-ups?

I'd like to give this a try, but would like to do it by copying the 750GB eSATA drive I currently have installed in my HR20 (that locks up when I get to 55% available)to a new drive. I assume that's what you did, but just want to be sure.


----------



## ntrance

Moeman said:


> ntrance, did you do this procedure with your original hard drive or with the upgraded hard drive that was causing the lock-ups?


I did indeed copy the drive that was having lockup problems. The dump/restore process showed some errors/warning but completed away. I've been wondering if those were a result of all the other things I tired first, including an interrupted dump/restore. Please report back whether or not yours copies cleanly. I want to try it on the original drive, but until get around to that, it would be nice to hear back from you. The HR20 with the new drive is still working. I ran it down to 36% available with no problems.


----------



## Moeman

ntrance said:


> I did indeed copy the drive that was having lockup problems. The dump/restore process showed some errors/warning but completed away. I've been wondering if those were a result of all the other things I tired first, including an interrupted dump/restore. Please report back whether or not yours copies cleanly. I want to try it on the original drive, but until get around to that, it would be nice to hear back from you. The HR20 with the new drive is still working. I ran it down to 36% available with no problems.


Thanks for your reply. I ordered another 750GB SATA drive today, so hopefully I will receive it by Friday so I can attempt your new procedure this weekend. I'll be sure to post my results.


----------



## Moeman

ntrance said:


> Using ubuntu-7.10 live CD, I installed xfsdump, then I did something like this:
> sudo su root
> mkdir /mnt/fap1
> mkdir /mnt/fap2
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap1
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdc3 /dev/sdc2 /mnt/fap2
> xfsdump -J - /mnt/fap1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap2


Hey, ntrance - I need some assistance. I've tried the commands you used, but I'm not having much luck. The mkdir and mount commands seemed to work fine, but when I attempted the xfsdump/xfsrestore command, I got a bunch of "attempt to set extended attributes (xflag) failed: invalid argument" error messages. I thought those might be the same errors you got, so I wasn't too concerned, but after a couple minutes, I was getting no space left errors. I looked at the partition editor and partition 2 was full, so it seems like it was trying to copy everything to partition 2 for some reason.

I entered the commands exactly as you posted with the exception being that my original drive is sda and my new drive is sdb, so I replaced your sdb commands with sda and your sdc commands with sdb.

Unfortunately, I'm no linux expert, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Any ideas?

Moeman


----------



## ntrance

Moeman said:


> Unfortunately, I'm no linux expert, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Any ideas?
> 
> Moeman


I'm definitely not a linux expert either, but I arrived at those commands through lots of reading and experimenting. I am trying again right now with the original 320GB drive. I used my Gparted live CD to delete the partitions off a 750GB drive so I could start fresh. Then, I had the HR20 format the 750GB drive. I believe I found a better live CD to use, KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN. It has the xfsdump package already included, and it can access the original 320GB drive. Other Live CDs I tried either couldn't mount the drive using the command I provided, didn't have xfsdump, or would not list the 320GB drive as a device. Below is my log. I didn't have any of the errors I had last time.



Code:


[email protected]:~$ sudo su root
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount
/dev/root on / type ext2 (rw)
/ramdisk on /ramdisk type tmpfs (rw,size=1659152k,mode=755)
/UNIONFS on /UNIONFS type aufs (rw,br:/ramdisk:/KNOPPIX)
/dev/hdb on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro)
/dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)
/proc/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0666)
/dev/pts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)
/dev/sda2 on /mnt/fap type xfs (rw,rtdev=/dev/sda3)
/dev/sdb2 on /mnt/hr20 type xfs (rw,rtdev=/dev/sdb3)
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# df -k
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root                 3471        29      3442   1% /
/ramdisk               1659152      4904   1654248   1% /ramdisk
/UNIONFS               1659152      4904   1654248   1% /UNIONFS
/dev/hdb                713064    713064         0 100% /cdrom
/dev/cloop             1997852   1997852         0 100% /KNOPPIX
/dev/sda2             15725376      2132  15723244   1% /mnt/fap
/dev/sdb2             15725376    355564  15369812   3% /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
xfsdump: using file dump (drive_simple) strategy
xfsdump: version 2.2.38 (dump format 3.0) - Running single-threaded
xfsdump: level 0 dump of Knoppix:/mnt/hr20
xfsdump: dump date: Sun Dec  9 10:23:58 2007
xfsdump: session id: 47493c22-4616-49c3-a398-7fb0a2552b2b
xfsdump: session label: ""
xfsrestore: using file dump (drive_simple) strategy
xfsrestore: version 2.2.38 (dump format 3.0) - Running single-threaded
xfsrestore: searching media for dump
xfsdump: ino map phase 1: constructing initial dump list
xfsdump: ino map phase 2: skipping (no pruning necessary)
xfsdump: ino map phase 3: skipping (only one dump stream)
xfsdump: ino map construction complete
xfsdump: estimated dump size: 175461566464 bytes
xfsdump: creating dump session media file 0 (media 0, file 0)
xfsdump: dumping ino map
xfsdump: dumping directories
xfsrestore: examining media file 0
xfsrestore: dump description:
xfsrestore: hostname: Knoppix
xfsrestore: mount point: /mnt/hr20
xfsrestore: volume: /dev/sdb2
xfsrestore: session time: Sun Dec  9 10:23:58 2007
xfsrestore: level: 0
xfsrestore: session label: ""
xfsrestore: media label: ""
xfsrestore: file system id: aaafbf7d-8663-4577-8c89-f2ec85f7c8bd
xfsrestore: session id: 47493c22-4616-49c3-a398-7fb0a2552b2b
xfsrestore: media id: 496f7771-d069-4a53-819c-9b345b5a998c
xfsrestore: searching media for directory dump
xfsrestore: reading directories
xfsdump: dumping non-directory files
xfsrestore: 274 directories and 11586 entries processed
xfsrestore: directory post-processing
xfsrestore: restoring non-directory files

It finished successfully!



Code:


xfsdump: ending media file
xfsdump: media file size 175886826272 bytes
xfsdump: dump size (non-dir files) : 175880325384 bytes
xfsdump: dump complete: 4195 seconds elapsed
xfsdump: Dump Status: SUCCESS
xfsrestore: restore complete: 4195 seconds elapsed
xfsrestore: Restore Status: SUCCESS
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix#umount /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix#umount /mnt/fap


----------



## Moeman

Thanks, ntrance! The Knoppix Live CD worked like a charm with no errors. It's not as pretty as the Ubuntu CD, but at least it works correctly. It's nice having the xfsdump package preinstalled, too. 

You caught me off guard by mounting your new drive before the old one. I almost did the xfsdump/restore backwards!

I haven't run my available space down below my 55% lockup threshold yet, but it won't take long at the rate my wife records shows. I'll post an update once I confirm that I don't have any lockups.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## ntrance

I'm glad it worked for you Moeman. Due to the device order in my system this time, I also double and triple checked which drive was which before performing xfsdump/restore. Doing that backwards would be a nasty mistake.


----------



## buddy3000

Moeman said:


> Let us know if you experience lockups when your available space falls below ~55%
> 
> Also, did you have to edit the MBR on the third partition?


Yes it does, I just noticed it last week when my available space was just around 56-58 it started locking up. After I did some clean up it stopped. So what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Moeman

buddy3000 said:


> Yes it does, I just noticed it last week when my available space was just around 56-58 it started locking up. After I did some clean up it stopped. So what can I do to fix it?


Unfortunately, at this point, the only known solution would be to get another hard drive and download the Knoppix Live CD and then follow the xfsdump/xfsrestore procedure from ntrance's post in this thread from 12/9 8:26am to copy the data off of your existing hard drive to the new one.

I did it this weekend and am at the percentage where I would normally start to get lockups but haven't had any yet, so it seems like it's working so far.


----------



## buddy3000

Moeman said:


> Unfortunately, at this point, the only known solution would be to get another hard drive and download the Knoppix Live CD and then follow the xfsdump/xfsrestore procedure from ntrance's post in this thread from 12/9 8:26am to copy the data off of your existing hard drive to the new one.
> 
> I did it this weekend and am at the percentage where I would normally start to get lockups but haven't had any yet, so it seems like it's working so far.


My OEM drive was a 300gb, I copied it to a 750gb. So are you saying that I have to purchase another 750gb and copy the first 750gb to the second and I cannot copy the OEM 300gb directly to the 750gb?


----------



## Moeman

buddy3000 said:


> My OEM drive was a 300gb, I copied it to a 750gb. So are you saying that I have to purchase another 750gb and copy the first 750gb to the second and I cannot copy the OEM 300gb directly to the 750gb?


You can copy from your OEM drive to the 750GB again, but any programs that you have recorded on your 750GB drive will be lost - you'll end up with whatever was on you OEM drive at the time you stopped using it.

In my case, I bought another drive - not wanting to lose the shows I had recorded since upgrading. If that's not important to you, than you can certainly copy from your OEM drive again.


----------



## buddy3000

Moeman said:


> You can copy from your OEM drive to the 750GB again, but any programs that you have recorded on your 750GB drive will be lost - you'll end up with whatever was on you OEM drive at the time you stopped using it.
> 
> In my case, I bought another drive - not wanting to lose the shows I had recorded since upgrading. If that's not important to you, than you can certainly copy from your OEM drive again.


Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## ocnier

I hate to stir up bad juju, but why is discussion about extraction programs prohibited? It's not stealing signal, you have to have account to record anything. If its DMCA then so what. Sony/betamax solves the issue for your own personal recordings. Very strange. Sorry to get off topic. I will look for some type of specialized linux program for this activity.


----------



## Moeman

buddy3000 said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try!


One more thing - just to make sure your 750GB drive is partitioned correctly so you don't experience lockups after the copy again, I'd delete its partitions with the partition editor on the Knoppix CD and put it back in to let the HR20 repartition it before attempting the xfsdump/xfsrestore.

Good luck!


----------



## buddy3000

I tried both the Ubuntu and the Knoppix method and they both gave me the same message when trying to mount the drive "Can't read from Superblock" they both recognized my drives when viewed in the partition editors. Please Help!


----------



## ntrance

buddy3000 said:


> I tried both the Ubuntu and the Knoppix method and they both gave me the same message when trying to mount the drive "Can't read from Superblock" they both recognized my drives when viewed in the partition editors. Please Help!


Did you try to copy OEM drive onto your 750GB again (method 1), or did you get a new 750GB and try to copy from one 750GB to the other (method 2)?

Which drive is giving you trouble when trying to mount? Are both drives showing up as the correct size in the partition manager, with three partitions each?

If you tried method 1, did you first delete all the partitions of the 750GB and have the HR20 reformat it so that you could start fresh?

If you tried method 2, did you have the HR20 format the new drive? I had a bunch of errors when I tried the procedure for the first time, but unfortunately I did not record them and I don't remember them all. It's possible I had a similar error. I know I did an xfs_repair on the drive which had delete the journal log because it was corrupt. This may be something you can try if nothing else works. If you provide a little information on what exactly you did, maybe we can help more.


----------



## buddy3000

I had the original HR20 drive set up as SATA0 and the 720gb drive set up as SATA1. I deleted the partions on the 720gb then reinstalled it in the HR20 and let it reformat. I tried to mount both drives with same result on both. I also have a 200gb drive that I allowed the HR20 to format and I have been trying to mount it as well with no luck. they all result in the same error "Can't Read Superblock" Any help will be appreciated.



ntrance said:


> Did you try to copy OEM drive onto your 750GB again (method 1), or did you get a new 750GB and try to copy from one 750GB to the other (method 2)?
> 
> Which drive is giving you trouble when trying to mount? Are both drives showing up as the correct size in the partition manager, with three partitions each?
> 
> If you tried method 1, did you first delete all the partitions of the 750GB and have the HR20 reformat it so that you could start fresh?
> 
> If you tried method 2, did you have the HR20 format the new drive? I had a bunch of errors when I tried the procedure for the first time, but unfortunately I did not record them and I don't remember them all. It's possible I had a similar error. I know I did an xfs_repair on the drive which had delete the journal log because it was corrupt. This may be something you can try if nothing else works. If you provide a little information on what exactly you did, maybe we can help more.


----------



## ntrance

buddy3000 said:


> I had the original HR20 drive set up as SATA0 and the 720gb drive set up as SATA1. I deleted the partions on the 720gb then reinstalled it in the HR20 and let it reformat. I tried to mount both drives with same result on both. I also have a 200gb drive that I allowed the HR20 to format and I have been trying to mount it as well with no luck. they all result in the same error "Can't Read Superblock" Any help will be appreciated.


It seems odd that all three drives would have that same error. That would make me suspect your computer hardware. Can you try it on another PC? Starting with the 200GB drive, since it's the least important, what is the results of fdisk -l? Then you can try xfs_check /dev/sd?2, where ? is the appropriate letter. Based on the results of that you might want to try xfs_repair -r /dev/sd?3 /dev/sd?2. If you can mount the 200GB drive after that, you can try the 750GB next.


----------



## buddy3000

ntrance said:


> It seems odd that all three drives would have that same error. That would make me suspect your computer hardware. Can you try it on another PC? Starting with the 200GB drive, since it's the least important, what is the results of fdisk -l? Then you can try xfs_check /dev/sd?2, where ? is the appropriate letter. Based on the results of that you might want to try xfs_repair -r /dev/sd?3 /dev/sd?2. If you can mount the 200GB drive after that, you can try the 750GB next.


Here are my findings. What do you think?

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# fdisk -l
Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 1 66 530113+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda2 67 2025 15735667+ 83 Linux
/dev/sda3 2026 24792 182875927+ 83 Linux

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfs_check /dev/sda2
ERROR: The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to
be replayed. Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before
re-running xfs_check. If you are unable to mount the filesystem, then use
the xfs_repair -L option to destroy the log and attempt a repair.
Note that destroying the log may cause corruption -- please attempt a mount
of the filesystem before doing this.


----------



## ntrance

buddy3000 said:


> Here are my findings. What do you think?


I wonder if the errors are the result of an abrupt shutdown (e.g. pulling the power cord during normal operation). Try performing a menu>setup>reset>restart receiver, then when your LED lights go completely off, unplug the power for a more graceful shutdown. Then, see if you still have the errors. If that doesn't help, try the xfs_repair -L option. I did this on my first 750GB drive, and was able to xfsdump/xfsrestore from it anyway.


----------



## buddy3000

ntrance said:


> I wonder if the errors are the result of an abrupt shutdown (e.g. pulling the power cord during normal operation). Try performing a menu>setup>reset>restart receiver, then when your LED lights go completely off, unplug the power for a more graceful shutdown. Then, see if you still have the errors. If that doesn't help, try the xfs_repair -L option. I did this on my first 750GB drive, and was able to xfsdump/xfsrestore from it anyway.


I appreciate the advice, but I did a a power down before disconecting the drive. Even if that was an issue. What would I do about the HR20 original drive, I can't mount that one either. And I don't want to do anything that will mess that one up. I did the original method of copying the drive and that work with out a problem other than the freeze thing? I will try the xfs_repair option on this 200gb drive and see if it helps, but I'm very hesitant about trying it on the original HR20 drive.


----------



## buddy3000

buddy3000 said:


> I appreciate the advice, but I did a a power down before disconecting the drive. Even if that was an issue. What would I do about the HR20 original drive, I can't mount that one either. And I don't want to do anything that will mess that one up. I did the original method of copying the drive and that work with out a problem other than the freeze thing? I will try the xfs_repair option on this 200gb drive and see if it helps, but I'm very hesitant about trying it on the original HR20 drive.


Well that did work, I was able to mount the drive, so I'm going to try that with my HR20 and 720gb drive and I'll let you know how I make out. Thanks again!


----------



## ntrance

buddy3000 said:


> I appreciate the advice, but I did a a power down before disconecting the drive. Even if that was an issue. What would I do about the HR20 original drive, I can't mount that one either. And I don't want to do anything that will mess that one up. I did the original method of copying the drive and that work with out a problem other than the freeze thing? I will try the xfs_repair option on this 200gb drive and see if it helps, but I'm very hesitant about trying it on the original HR20 drive.


I just want to confirm that you gracefully powered down the HR20 with the drive still connected as I described, and that you are not referring to powering down the external drive only. It wasn't clear to me what you meant. If that worked on an external drive, you would do the same boot up/power down procedure to the original HR20 drive by having no eSATA drive connected so you could resolve the errors on it as well. The original dd method worked fine for me too except for the freezing. You could dd the original drive to an intermediate drive, as long as it had enough capacity. Then, you could use the xfs_repair -L method on that drive without concern.


----------



## buddy3000

ntrance said:


> I just want to confirm that you gracefully powered down the HR20 with the drive still connected as I described, and that you are not referring to powering down the external drive only. It wasn't clear to me what you meant. If that worked on an external drive, you would do the same boot up/power down procedure to the original HR20 drive by having no eSATA drive connected so you could resolve the errors on it as well. The original dd method worked fine for me too except for the freezing. You could dd the original drive to an intermediate drive, as long as it had enough capacity. Then, you could use the xfs_repair -L method on that drive without concern.


That is correct, I did this on the 200gb and was able to mount it and there were no errors. I powered down the HR20 drive in the same manner and as I type I'm getting ready to check it for errors and see if I can mount it. If all goes well, my next step will be to delete the current partitions on the 720, reformat it in the HR20 then perform the same shut down on it and hopefully it will mount as well and I'll be on my way to a bigger and better HR20


----------



## buddy3000

buddy3000 said:


> That is correct, I did this on the 200gb and was able to mount it and there were no errors. I powered down the HR20 drive in the same manner and as I type I'm getting ready to check it for errors and see if I can mount it. If all goes well, my next step will be to delete the current partitions on the 720, reformat it in the HR20 then perform the same shut down on it and hopefully it will mount as well and I'll be on my way to a bigger and better HR20


ntrance....You're the greatest!!! I'm up and running...at 73%, but with my recording schedule I'll be below 50% in no time. I'll keep you posted on what happens then. Thanks again!!!


----------



## InterMurph

*Edit:* this question was answered elsewhere. Since the original drive is unused, all I have to do is replace the drive, and the HR20 will initialize it. That's even better!

----

I am getting an HR20-700 tomorrow. I want to replace the internal drive with a 750GB drive I have purchased. Is it as simple as:

1) Putting the new 750GB disk into an eSata enclosure, 
2) Connecting it to the HR20-700 and powering it on, 
3) Letting the HR20-700 format the new disk,
4) Disconnecting the 750GB disk and removing it from the enclosure,
5) Powering down the HR20,
6) Removing the stock drive and replacing it with the 750GB drive?

Has anybody tried this? It seems like there's a chance that it could work.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Yes, many ppl posted and used the procedure, but you select wrong thread. 

Here we're discussing how preserve recordings when replacing internal HDD to new bigger HDD !


----------



## daniellee

Here is a step by step that worked for me.

First, all the credit goes the other posters in this thread - I am adding nothing new here.

Second, my goal was to add an external ESATA drive without losing my settings and access to my recordings - not to replace the internal HD in the HR20. I was able to position the HR20 close enough to the PC's SATA & power connections so there was no need to remove the original drive from the HR20. I simply unplugged the power & SATA cables from the original internal HD and plugged in the power & SATA cables from the PC while leaving the original drive in place .

Step 1 - Let the HR20 format the new ESATA drive.
a) Shut down the HR20
b) Connect the ESATA drive & turn it on.
c) Restart the HR20
d) Confirm that the HR20 is now using the ESATA drive instead of the internal drive.​Step 2 - Perform a "graceful power down"
a) This is achieved by doing a menu reset and disconnecting the HR20's power just at the point when all the LED lights go off. This is a crucial step - the linux mount commands will fail with a "Can't read from Superblock" error if this step isn't taken. It is imperative that both drives experience a "graceful power down" while connected to the HR20.
b) After the HR20 is powered off, turn off the ESATA drive and remove the bare drive from the ESATA enclosure.​Step 3 - Connect the drives to the PC & copy.
a) Get/burn a linux boot cd of KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN
b) On the PC, connect the new drive to SATA0 and the original HR20 drive to SATA1 and boot up KNOPPIX linux.
c) You can use qtparted in system menu to verify which drive is which under linux. It is very important that you know the drive letter (a or b or whatever) that linux is assigning to each drive so that you get the sd(drive letter) right in the mount commands below. Normally with the new drive on SATA0 and the original HR20 drive on SATA1 linux will see the new drive as sda and the original HR20 drive as sdb - but you should check it to be sure.
d) Click the Terminal Icon to get a linux command line promp and enter the following commands (note: the part you type is underlined - I used a larger Courier font here to make it easier to see where spaces go).

[email protected]:~$ sudo su root
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20

(the next line will start the copying process and on my system took about 70 min. to complete)

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap

(after the dump/restore has finished enter&#8230

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# umount /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# umount /mnt/fap​Step 4 - Check it out
a) Shut down Knoppix linux and remove power from the PC
b) Return the new SATA drive to the ESATA enclosure and reconnect the original HR20's HD power & SATA cables.
c) Close up everything, reconnect everything, turn on the ESATA drive and power-up the HR20.​Step 5 - Enjoy More DirecTV HDTV

------Edit 3/29/2008------

The steps listed above should be all you need if you have an HR20-700 but if you have any other HR2x model you will probably run into the "drive spin-up problem". Apparently the 320GB drives in these models have to receive a spin-up command from the operating system via the SATA cable before they will spin-up. Most operating systems including KNOPPIX linux do not issue this command to the drives. But the GParted live CD does issues these commands and will spin-up the drive as it boots. Oddly enough, after booting, GParted does not recognize the drive but it will spin it up and that is what you need. The trick then becomes keeping the drive spinning as you shut down GParted and boot KNOPPIX. So here are the additional steps you will need to do before beginning step 3 above.

a)	Get/burn a GParted live CD 0.3.4-11 (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php)
b)	After connecting the original and new drives to the PC boot the GParted live CD first (before proceeding with KNOPPIX). Notice that the original HR2x drive is spinning.
c)	Close the GParted application by selecting the GParted|Quit menu. This will expose several desktop icons.
d)	Double click the red shutdown icon and select "reboot" from the list. Your PC should not power down and you should not lose your "spin-up".
e)	Go ahead and let the PC reboot the GParted live CD again but this time stop at the GNU GRUB menu and swap out the GParted CD for the KNOPPIX CD.
f)	Now press Ctrl-Alt-Del to reboot again - now using KNOPPIX. Through-out these steps the PC should not powered down and the HR2x's drive should continue to spin.
g)	Now you can continue with step 3 above.

------End Edit 3/29/2008------

I'm afraid that I cannot be of much help should you try this and have problems. I know very little about linux. As I said at the beginning, all the credit goes the other posters in the thread who did all the real work and made all the important discoveries. My only contribution has been to summarize their work and let you know that it worked for me.


----------



## ntrance

daniellee said:


> Here is a step by step that worked for me.
> 
> First, all the credit goes the other posters in this thread - I am adding nothing new here.


Very nice detailed procedure. Good work daniellee.


----------



## P Smith

Good writeup ! Thanks.


----------



## taw123

So I have an eSATA array that some how had become LOGICALLY corrupted (likely during a power failure though I have had a number in the past with no problems).

I am looking to clone from a working esata disk to my currupted array replacing the NON media partitions...

First question is this likely to work and do we now understand what is written where. Looks like consensus is that s3 is the media (in XFS raw), S1 is swap. Is that all that's stored on S1 (swap)? And it is indeed XFS? No config info (season passes, programing info etc?). Is the data there somehow specific to the drive? If not then I should be able to get the disk to someone who can read it and then copy (dd?) the contents from the new virgin disk to the old array and see if that then allows the only array again to boot with the DVR. if not step 2

Slice 2 is some pointer info in XFS format as well (based upon this thread). Can one copy from one disk to another or is the pointer info related to the media data? If so then I can't just copy from a "working" S2 disk to my array as the media and even SIZE of the Media slice are different.

This is my last hope as the DVR will boot fine w/o the array or with another eSATA disk so somehow it got corrupted and it has not been erased (or it would boot fine). Thank goodness the data is still likely there, I just need to "fix" it (logically). No disk hardware errors (raid 5+1 hot spare, yes I believe in bulit proofing) http://www.dbstalk.com/images/icons/icon10.gif

Hopeful someone can help with some hints. Then I have to find someone with a linux box to get the work done on. I'm a mac guy (work for apple) and don't have access to a machine I can likely boot a Live Linux disk from with eSATA drivers on my MacBook Pro. (I did dl Knoppix on the off chance it will boot on my Intel/MacBook Pro).

My one plea, if anyone lives out in the bay area and willing to help I drive and provide the alcohol  Thanks fo any help folks can offer.


----------



## ntrance

You could try creating a Virtual Machine on your Mac using VMware Fusion to run the Knoppix Live CD. You would probably also need a eSATA expansion card unless you already have an eSATA connection. I don't have a Mac though, so I can't try that out.

I don't think there is anything to be gained from copying partitions of a different eSATA to your corrupted one as they don't contain the data you are trying to save.

One thing you might want to consider is if you have access to equal or greater capacity eSATA storage solution, you can use the procedure documented in this thread to replicate your drive and use that to experiment on.

If you are able to get the virtual machine working, or if you find a friend with a suitable machine, you might want to try the xfs_check and possibly the xfs_repair commands.


----------



## ntrance

There is a linux Live CD with Macbook Pro support at:
http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page 
That might be easier than the virtual machine option.


----------



## taw123

ntrance said:


> You could try creating a Virtual Machine on your Mac using VMware Fusion to run the Knoppix Live CD. You would probably also need a eSATA expansion card unless you already have an eSATA connection. I don't have a Mac though, so I can't try that out. .


Actually as mentioned on a chance I downloaded Knoppix v5.1.1 cd 2007-01-04-EN. The live disk does boot my MacBook. It does seem to include the XFS support as claimed (tried just typing XFSdump and got the help page).

Here's what I am trying to do. I have an a small (500G) eSATA disk. I let the DVR format it and recorded 1 min of HD content to it (so I should have data on all slices right?).

My hope as I mentioned was to copy from good slices to the bad HD. I don't have enough space (2TB) to hold the entire media (Slice 3) partition from the drive I am trying to recover. However I don't see the difference in letting it format another HD and just copying the non-media partitions back. Is there something unique or drive type/size specific that is written at format time that I SHOULDN'T copy?

Here's though were it gets harder when you aren't Linux person.... I THINK it had tried to show in the ui 2 of the partitions from my good DVR disk (s2, s3). They are not however mounted. I confirmed this by doing a df. They are sdb2 & sdb3. I think sda is my internal HD since I saw a reference to bootcamp when I looked at it.

I however can not get the external to mount. I tried creating a mount point for it in /mnt not problem, but the actual mount command fails. I tried from the info placed here.

mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap

I get an error. Just on a lark I tried the mount command and it obviously failed (said something about in use or not available). I know it's not already in use

Any suggestions?

Here is what I will try. I want to first make sure I can see and read all 3 partitions on the working/test disk. If this works then I run whatever repair tools folks might recommend on the TEST DISK.

Then I will bring the disk back to the DVD and confirm the recording is still present (this will I hope prove to me that the XFS tools don't HARM the DVR disk).

Next step for me would be to take ANOTHER test disk (exactly the same as external test disk 1), let it format on dvr, not record anything.

Then I will test my theory of copying slices to a disk and see if copying from the blank test disk to the test disk with 1 file still allow the test disk to boot with the media intact.

I will start with s1 first as I understand it the least and am assuming that it's the most portable. Anyone know what's truly in here? And how to get it to mount in linux. It doesn't even show in the UI.



ntrance said:


> I don't think there is anything to be gained from copying partitions of a different eSATA to your corrupted one as they don't contain the data you are trying to save.


Actually I don't want to copy the S1 and S2 FROM the corrupted HD. I want to copy GOOD S1 and S2's TO the corrupted HD as I don't have 2TB of space to hold my S3 and let the DVR reformat the whole thing. Aren't the S1 and S2 partitions all the same on all disks?



ntrance said:


> One thing you might want to consider is if you have access to equal or greater capacity eSATA storage solution, you can use the procedure documented in this thread to replicate your drive and use that to experiment on.


I would if I could, but I don't have the space and at the moment can't even mount all the partitions, but I am much closer now. I was hopeing to get this to work and offer to help anyone else who finds themeless in the same situation by typing up a simple instruction sheet. I am sure someone else somewhere will have the same prob and in this we increase our knowledge of the DVR FS.

QUOTE=ntrance;1375871]If you are able to get the virtual machine working, or if you find a friend with a suitable machine, you might want to try the xfs_check and possibly the xfs_repair commands.[/QUOTE]

Actually as I said I got the live disk to boot on my MacBook Pro. I just need to get the disks to mount and then start playing with the test HD and xfs commands. MAYBE that alone will work.... I hope!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ntrance

taw123 said:


> Here's what I am trying to do. I have an a small (500G) eSATA disk. I let the DVR format it and recorded 1 min of HD content to it (so I should have data on all slices right?).


Just for future reference, you don't actually need to record anything. By the time you see live TV, the partitions are already created.



taw123 said:


> My hope as I mentioned was to copy from good slices to the bad HD. I don't have enough space (2TB) to hold the entire media (Slice 3) partition from the drive I am trying to recover. However I don't see the difference in letting it format another HD and just copying the non-media partitions back. Is there something unique or drive type/size specific that is written at format time that I SHOULDN'T copy?


Did you actually have 2TB worth of data already recorded? If not, it may still be possible to copy to the smaller eSATA disk.



taw123 said:


> Here's though were it gets harder when you aren't Linux person.... I THINK it had tried to show in the ui 2 of the partitions from my good DVR disk (s2, s3). They are not however mounted. I confirmed this by doing a df. They are sdb2 & sdb3. I think sda is my internal HD since I saw a reference to bootcamp when I looked at it.


Try the fdisk -l command as that should give you a list of all the attached hard drives. The DVR drive should be the one with three partitions. Please post the results of the command.



taw123 said:


> I however can not get the external to mount. I tried creating a mount point for it in /mnt not problem, but the actual mount command fails. I tried from the info placed here.
> 
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap
> 
> I get an error. Just on a lark I tried the mount command and it obviously failed (said something about in use or not available). I know it's not already in use
> 
> Any suggestions?


Your mount command was incorrect. First you need to create the directory that you are going to use as the mount point:

mkdir /mnt/fap

Since my eSATA drive was FreeAgent Pro I named my mount point /mnt/fap, but you could name that anything you want. The real-time subvolume is actually the third partition, so assuming your DVR drive was sdb, you would use:

mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap



taw123 said:


> Here is what I will try. I want to first make sure I can see and read all 3 partitions on the working/test disk. If this works then I run whatever repair tools folks might recommend on the TEST DISK.
> 
> Then I will bring the disk back to the DVD and confirm the recording is still present (this will I hope prove to me that the XFS tools don't HARM the DVR disk).
> 
> Next step for me would be to take ANOTHER test disk (exactly the same as external test disk 1), let it format on dvr, not record anything.
> 
> Then I will test my theory of copying slices to a disk and see if copying from the blank test disk to the test disk with 1 file still allow the test disk to boot with the media intact.
> 
> I will start with s1 first as I understand it the least and am assuming that it's the most portable. Anyone know what's truly in here? And how to get it to mount in linux. It doesn't even show in the UI.


Before you even mount the drive I would suggest that you try:
xfs_check /dev/sd?2 (where ? is the appropriate letter based on what you learned from fdisk -l above)
This won't harm the drive, and may give some clues as to what the problem is. Then post the results here.



taw123 said:


> Actually I don't want to copy the S1 and S2 FROM the corrupted HD. I want to copy GOOD S1 and S2's TO the corrupted HD as I don't have 2TB of space to hold my S3 and let the DVR reformat the whole thing. Aren't the S1 and S2 partitions all the same on all disks?


There is nothing in partition 1 and 2 of any other drive that you want on your corrupted drive. Are you saying that you want the DVR to reformat your whole array leaving you with no recordings? If so, you could just use qtparted in system menu to delete all the partitions from the DVR drive, then the DVR will reformat it once you reattach it. For some reason I had assumed that you were trying to salvage something.


----------



## taw123

ntrance said:


> Just for future reference, you don't actually need to record anything. By the time you see live TV, the partitions are already created.


Only reason for the recording was to identify if the disk was not erased as the recording would be gone if the DVR reformats (just a check mark). I know the buffered data must be written to the RAW S3 partition, but thanks for the pointer to anyone else reading 



ntrance said:


> Did you actually have 2TB worth of data already recorded? If not, it may still be possible to copy to the smaller eSATA disk.


I had 11% free so use it pretty close to 2TB of data. Is the data on that partition that "moveable that you can just address and copy files/programs?



ntrance said:


> Try the fdisk -l command as that should give you a list of all the attached hard drives. The DVR drive should be the one with three partitions. Please post the results of the command.


With my "test disk/non corrupted eSATA mule" I got



Code:


Device             Start        End             Blocks         ID              System    
/dev/sdb1              1        66             530113+         82       Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2             67        67          157356667+         83       Linux
/dev/sdb3           2026       91201        716306220          83       Linux

With my Corrupted disk I got similar data except of course for the media/S3 partition.



ntrance said:


> Your mount command was incorrect. First you need to create the directory that you are going to use as the mount point:
> 
> mkdir /mnt/fap


Actually I did that but inthe interest of brevity I didn't include that in what I posted. I thought I mentioned creating the mount point. Idf no my mistake for not mentioning.



ntrance said:


> Just for future reference, you don't actually need to record anything. By the time you see live TV, the partitions are already created.


Only reason for the recording was to identify if the disk was not erased as the recording would be gone if the DVR reformats (just a check mark). I know the buffered data must be written to the RAW S3 partition, but thanks for the pointer to anyone else reading 



ntrance said:


> Did you actually have 2TB worth of data already recorded? If not, it may still be possible to copy to the smaller eSATA disk.


I had 11% free so use it pretty close to 2TB of data. Is the data on that partition that "moveable that you can just address and copy files/programs?



ntrance said:


> Try the fdisk -l command as that should give you a list of all the attached hard drives. The DVR drive should be the one with three partitions. Please post the results of the command.


With my "test disk/non corrupted eSATA mule" I got



Code:


Device             Start        End             Blocks         ID              System    
/dev/sdb1              1        66             530113+         82       Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2             67        67          157356667+         83       Linux
/dev/sdb3           2026       91201        716306220          83       Linux

With my Corrupted disk I got similar data except of course for the media/S3 partition.



ntrance said:


> Since my eSATA drive was FreeAgent Pro I named my mount point /mnt/fap, but you could name that anything you want.


Actually I did create the mount point but in the interest of brevity I didn't include the mkdir cmd. If I forgot to mention in my post I created the mount point my mistake. I know that much linux/unix (maybe a bit more from my TiVo days).... BTW I am also using a FAP as my test mule given others have said they work (again not that the name of the mount point matters)



ntrance said:


> The real-time subvolume is actually the third partition, so assuming your DVR drive was sdb, you would use:
> 
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap


Actually I think you want:


Code:


mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap

When I try that I get:


Code:


/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /mnt/fap busy




ntrance said:


> Before you even mount the drive I would suggest that you try:
> xfs_check /dev/sd?2 (where ? is the appropriate letter based on what you learned from fdisk -l above)
> This won't harm the drive, and may give some clues as to what the problem is. Then post the results here.


When I try that I get the following msg:


Code:


File system has valuable metadata changes in the log which need to be replayed.
Mount the File System to replay log and unmount it before re-runing XFS_check.
If you are unable to mount the file system use XFS_repair -L option to destroy the log
and attempt repair.  Destroy log may cause corruption please attempt to mount 
before doing this.

When I try the command on the S1 or S2 partitions I get an error about the file system (since it's not XFS perhaps):


Code:


Unexpected XFS SB Magic number........

QUOTE=ntrance;1377544]There is nothing in partition 1 and 2 of any other drive that you want on your corrupted drive.

Are you saying that you want the DVR to reformat your whole array leaving you with no recordings? If so, you could just use qtparted in system menu to delete all the partitions from the DVR drive, then the DVR will reformat it once you reattach it. For some reason I had assumed that you were trying to salvage something.[/QUOTE]

Certainly not wanting to erase the media saved (I know I can do that). Is all the programing data, recorded content and season passes all stored in S3? Are you really correct in saying there is NOTHING of value stored in the first 2 partitions? My assumption has been that a corruption on one or all of these partitions is keeping the DVR from booting and I had hoped to use another HD that DID work to replace the corrupt partitions (this is something similar to TiVo fixing if the kernel or other files were damaged outside the /var partition).

Thanks again for all the help. Learning more all the time and when I am do I should have a good FAQ for DVR disk repair for the form  And hopefully a success story.


----------



## P Smith

Be careful, second partition is the master of third and must be OK. There are a lot of files, some of them actually pointers to areas in 3rd.

{reading the thread will help you also, as the info posted here}


----------



## ntrance

taw123 said:


> I had 11% free so use it pretty close to 2TB of data. Is the data on that partition that "moveable that you can just address and copy files/programs?


Not that I know of yet. If you had used less than a quarter of the 2TB, I was just going to suggest you try copying the whole thing to the 500GB drive. I don't currently know of a way you can pick and choose what you want to copy.



taw123 said:


> With my "test disk/non corrupted eSATA mule" I got
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Device             Start        End             Blocks         ID              System
> /dev/sdb1              1        66             530113+         82       Linux Swap / Solaris
> /dev/sdb2             67        67          157356667+         83       Linux
> /dev/sdb3           2026       91201        716306220          83       Linux
> 
> With my Corrupted disk I got similar data except of course for the media/S3 partition.
> 
> 
> 
> ntrance said:
> 
> 
> 
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think you want:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap
Click to expand...

Based on your fdisk output, it appears you are using a 750GB drive, not a 500GB drive. The mount command I gave was correct as written since /dev/sdb3 is the real-time subvolume not /dev/sdb2.



taw123 said:


> When I try that I get the following msg:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> File system has valuable metadata changes in the log which need to be replayed.
> Mount the File System to replay log and unmount it before re-runing XFS_check.
> If you are unable to mount the file system use XFS_repair -L option to destroy the log
> and attempt repair.  Destroy log may cause corruption please attempt to mount
> before doing this.


Did you get that message on the 2TB array? Since something led you to believe that the drive is corrupt, you may feel that reattaching it to the DVR will cause a reformat. While reattaching the drive may take care of the problem, we'll assume that option isn't for you. You could try this command:
xfs_repair -L -r /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2
It has worked for me and another user.



taw123 said:


> Certainly not wanting to erase the media saved (I know I can do that). Is all the programing data, recorded content and season passes all stored in S3? Are you really correct in saying there is NOTHING of value stored in the first 2 partitions? My assumption has been that a corruption on one or all of these partitions is keeping the DVR from booting and I had hoped to use another HD that DID work to replace the corrupt partitions (this is something similar to TiVo fixing if the kernel or other files were damaged outside the /var partition).


I think P Smith provided an answer to that one for you.


----------



## taw123

ntrance said:


> Not that I know of yet. If you had used less than a quarter of the 2TB, I was just going to suggest you try copying the whole thing to the 500GB drive. I don't currently know of a way you can pick and choose what you want to copy.


NP, like I said I don't have the space to copy it and if I am able to fix it and mount it to copy then it should be ok to use rather then copy out to temp format and copy back. Don't see how the extra work would really help if S2&3 are linked and S1 is disposable/rewritten each boot (swap) right?



ntrance said:


> Based on your fdisk output, it appears you are using a 750GB drive, not a 500GB drive.


Correct the "test mule" is a 750 FAP. This is what I am using for all my testing and process refinement before touching the REAL disk. My guess is I will get if I am lucky one shot at fixing this disk, after "fixing" it I doubt I will be able to try again as the data will be permanently altered so I want to learn as much as possible on the forum and through my testing first. Also I though my testing using disposable data might help others as I am willing to try ANYTHING on the "mule" as it has now data of value.



ntrance said:


> The mount command I gave was correct as written since /dev/sdb3 is the real-time subvolume not /dev/sdb2.


Looks like you are right, that was my lack of how XFS/XFS raw works. I had done simple mounts with a single partition attached to a mount point. I guess I was trying to understand and not dutifully typing. Think its again the TiVo hacking in me that tells me and others understand what you do don't just type blind. I long ago joked (and it's true) Everything I know about Linux I learned from my TiVo.....

When I try your command I get an error:


Code:


Can't read superblock

I get this both on my good "test mule" and on the "corrupted" eSATA array.



ntrance said:


> Did you get that message on the 2TB array? Since something led you to believe that the drive is corrupt, .


Yes, I get the same superblock error msg on both disks. I assume the eSATA array is corrupt because the DVR will not boot with it attached. Remove the eSATA array and it boots internal fine. Attach the test mule and it boots off FAP fine. So the only part substituted is the array.



ntrance said:


> Uou may feel that reattaching it to the DVR will cause a reformat. While reattaching the drive may take care of the problem, we'll assume that option isn't for you.


Actually that's not the case. Attaching the array keeps the DVR from booting (hangs just before step 2) You SHOULD get the "cylon/knight rider" seeking back and forth of the DVR resolution blue LED, then it should flash the blue ring a couple times and then start step 2 (download data /sat sync showing % complete). Mine doesn't get that far with the disk attached. I have left it connected for hours on the chance that it was fixing but to no avail thus my posts here trying to resolve.



ntrance said:


> You could try this command:
> xfs_repair -L -r /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2
> It has worked for me and another user.


I tried connecting the test mule while still in the state I mentioned (bad superblock error, unmountable via Knoppix) to the DVR and it booted find (must have fsck'd at boot and cleaned up) All content was still present. Did an "orderly shutdown of the disk" (menu/restart remove power). Connected to Linux and same superblock error on disk. Tried your command to throw out the log, got a bunch of inode errors and a big warning about discarding the journal/log. Mounted the disk then fine looked around it saw files. Did



Code:


sync
umount /mnt/fap

Took the disk to DVR and booted that test mule fine. Then I tried to corrupt the test mule by recording to it and then powering it off in mid record. Bringing it over to the computer and repeating the steps. Same superblock error msg, rand the same xfs_repair. Same results mounted locally, and worked on DVR. I repeated this time again but didn't use the computer to fix. I let the DVR fix it on next reboot and all was well there also. So the POST/startup script seems to do a log replay/or clean up quite well for the FAP, just not for my eSATA array.

So my question sole question is, is there any way to get the log to replay on the computer? I really want to try that as I think it's my best chance to get the disk back to the way it was without corruption. My gut says that trowing out the journal is very dangerous. Once I do that on the eSATA array (xfs_repair -L -r /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2) there is no going back. Also is there anything I need/can to do to fix the swap partition. I am much more willing to experiment there as my data won't be harmed I hope 

Well either way I am getting closer (less and less options). Thanks once again for the help. I should have a conclusion soon.


----------



## ntrance

xfs_repair -L is my only recommendation at this point. Maybe someone else can come up with something else if you feel that is too risky. Good luck.


----------



## taw123

ntrance said:


> xfs_repair -L is my only recommendation at this point. Maybe someone else can come up with something else if you feel that is too risky. Good luck.


Well I took the plunge with the real disk..... it repaired (XFS_repair tossing the log). Then I mounted it and saw the disk... I though oh goodie.....

Then I sync and umount... Brought to the DVR and the same problem.... Hangs at the end of step 1 (just a couple more sec). The blue resolution LED does the cylon/knight rider seek once then sits... It should move back and forth based upon my test mule... So while I might have fixed the disk something is still corrupted that keeps it from booting and FORTUNATELY it sees enough there not to re-format.....

So now I am back to what the problem might be and how to fix? Sorry to keep hitting the group with this but I really do want that content.... I have an entire season I haven't had thime to watch and many other things on there....

Sitting here hoping for the best

--tom


----------



## InterMurph

I am trying to replace the internal drive on my HR20-100, and I can't do it.

I can't do it because I don't have a Torx screwdriver long enough or thin enough to reach into the black tubes on the plastic holder that contain the screws that go through the motherboard and attach to the bottom of the case.

How is everybody else getting these two screws out? 

Thanks.


----------



## BigCat

InterMurph said:


> I can't do it because I don't have a Torx screwdriver long enough ...
> 
> How is everybody else getting these two screws out?


By using long screwdrivers.

I myself used the ones I got from weakness when I bought a DVR upgrade kit in the past. They were perfect for this (long enough).


----------



## InterMurph

Screwdriver? But it's a Torx screw, isn't it? It is on my HR20-100. Argh!


----------



## BigCat

yes torx screwdriver, as you said in your own post.



InterMurph said:


> Screwdriver? But it's a Torx screw, isn't it? It is on my HR20-100. Argh!


----------



## taw123

On last idea before I nuke the disk array.... So we know where the vido only lies? I am hoping maybe if I can find temp storage then I can let the DVR reformat, then copy only the video files back? What do folks think? obviously one of the files in my S2/3 partition is damaged thus the DVR won't start up with the array attached. Sound reasonable? Any pointers on what files represent video and can be safely copied/restored?

Also any hints on where the season passes are stored on the chance I can salvage them as well?

Anyone ever tried anything like this or know where to discuss if others have (yes, feel free to point me at the dark side of extraction/etc forums boards if you have to but I am not looking to pull of video extraction, and won't discuss such things...)

Again no video theft here, no exporting just trying to get back to where I was.


----------



## P Smith

Video is in P3, but pointers (as files) are in P2.


----------



## taw123

P Smith said:


> Video is in P3, but pointers (as files) are in P2.


I know that, but when you mount the partition and look at the files WHICH files/directories do I need? Again I think SOME of the data on the partition is corrupt and I am hoping to salvage the video file/data. I am looking into if I can copy the video data off, let it reformat and then copy the video data back (I can't copy the whole partition since I know that is the reason that I can't boot the dvr)


----------



## marty45714

Wow, I've went almost 2 months without posting on dbstalk! I have editied the original post with the proper procedure for copying the drive. Hopefully this will be less confusing to new readers of the thread. Good luck!!!


----------



## P Smith

taw123 said:


> I know that, but when you mount the partition and look at the files WHICH files/directories do I need? Again I think SOME of the data on the partition is corrupt and I am hoping to salvage the video file/data. I am looking into if I can copy the video data off, let it reformat and then copy the video data back (I can't copy the whole partition since I know that is the reason that I can't boot the dvr)


I would point to those folders:
*viewer/indexfile/.*
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/.
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xma
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmd
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmi
viewer/indexfile/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/meta_man.xmv

*viewer/segments/.*
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/.
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000000000000
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000016777216
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000033554432
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000050331648
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000067108864
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000083886080
viewer/segments/Cptr-05-29-2007-0602-43-72-ch514-min65535-src2.mpg/0000000000100663296

*viewer/recording/.*


----------



## jmh139

I wanted to post my experience using daniellee's post above. I have upgraded many Tivo drives (back when it was more of a challenge to do), and have a good bit of Linux experience, but made a rookie mistake. For some reason when I wrote down which drive was sda and which was sdb I transposed them. 

I ended up copying my new drive to my old drive. I thought I had lost my content, but the only thing I could see when I installed my old drive was no guide data yet, and my favorites were gone. So it seems since the new drive was blank, it only overwrote the file that holds the guide data and favorites. The copy only took 3 seconds, so I knew something was wrong.

I re-copied the drives (the right way this time) and all is well. After reacquiring guide data, everything looks as it did before with more disk space. I went from an external esata 500gb (actually an IDE drive with a IDE to SATA converter) to an external esata 750, my free percentage went from 61% to 76%. I thought it would be more, but I guess that is right. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## hobie346

I wanted to post my experience with copying my internal SATA drive to an external eSATA drive.

I rebooted my HR20 with the eSATA drive connected and let the system initialize the new drive and noted that it had no series links or guide data yet. I then did a gracefully power down of the box and removed the cover of the HR20. I connected the eSATA drive the SATA0 port on my Intel motherboard and the HR20 SATA drive to the SATA1 port.

I printed daniellee's post and "tried" to follow his instructions to the letter. When I booted the Knoppix on my test system and it reported that it saw the HR20 drive and the new eSATA drive but they where not listed as sda and sdb. Instead they where listed as hde for the eSATA drive and hdg for the HR20. No problem I thought, I'll just change substitute the hde for sda and hdg for sdb.

I mounted both drives and started the xfsdump and xfsrestore process. I didn't get very far before the xfsrestore process reported no space available. I kill the dump and restore processes and umounted both drives. Next I did a disk format on the eSATA drive on all three partitions. I then powered up the HR20 without the eSATA drive connected an verified that I didn't mess up the internal drive. I then did a reboot with the eSATA drive connected and let the HR20 initialize the eSATA drive again.

I then went through the entire process again. Same results - no free space.

And this was on a Seagate Free Agent 1TB drive. I'm stumped. What did I do wrong?


----------



## ntrance

hobie346 said:


> And this was on a Seagate Free Agent 1TB drive. I'm stumped. What did I do wrong?


It should work with the substitutions you made. Did your mount commands look like this?
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/hde3 /dev/hde2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/hdg3 /dev/hdg2 /mnt/hr20

Try it again and a post a log your commands and including the error message.


----------



## hobie346

ntrance said:


> It should work with the substitutions you made. Did your mount commands look like this?
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/hde3 /dev/hde2 /mnt/fap
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/hdg3 /dev/hdg2 /mnt/hr20
> 
> Try it again and a post a log your commands and including the error message.


I used the exact commands and dlee with the exception of the drive letters. The mount commands where the same the dump and restore where the same.

There where two different types of error messages. At first there was something about (I think) invalid function. The second code was "out of space" on the restore drive.

When I did a df of the drive it showed 0% free.

I'll give it another shot this weekend if I have enought time.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Transeau

Okay, I've scanned this thread a few times now and haven't seen what I'm looking for...

Does this also save all of your series link data? Or am I going to have to search for all the programs we record again?


----------



## marty45714

Yes, you DVR will be just like you left it when you took it down except it will have the additional space. Thats the point of bothering to do this.



Transeau said:


> Okay, I've scanned this thread a few times now and haven't seen what I'm looking for...
> 
> Does this also save all of your series link data? Or am I going to have to search for all the programs we record again?


----------



## Transeau

Perfect. Thanks. 
Upgrade complete. 

As an addon to the "how-to's" above... I would recommend using a UPS and then issuing 
"hdparam -W1 /dev/sd*" to enable the write cache on the new drive. 
my HR21 was 98% full and the whole process took just about 45 minutes. (Used my Mac Pro's internal SATA ports along with the KNOPPIX boot cd)


----------



## Triskellion

daniellee said:


> Here is a step by step that worked for me.
> 
> <-- SNIP -->
> 
> Step 1 - Let the HR20 format the new ESATA drive.
> a) Shut down the HR20
> b) Connect the ESATA drive & turn it on.
> c) Restart the HR20
> d) Confirm that the HR20 is now using the ESATA drive instead of the internal drive.​Step 2 - Perform a "graceful power down"
> a) This is achieved by doing a menu reset and disconnecting the HR20's power just at the point when all the LED lights go off. This is a crucial step - the linux mount commands will fail with a "Can't read from Superblock" error if this step isn't taken. It is imperative that both drives experience a "graceful power down" while connected to the HR20.
> b) After the HR20 is powered off, turn off the ESATA drive and remove the bare drive from the ESATA enclosure.​Step 3 - Connect the drives to the PC & copy.
> a) Get/burn a linux boot cd of KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN
> b) On the PC, connect the new drive to SATA0 and the original HR20 drive to SATA1 and boot up KNOPPIX linux.
> c) You can use qtparted in system menu to verify which drive is which under linux. It is very important that you know the drive letter (a or b or whatever) that linux is assigning to each drive so that you get the sd(drive letter) right in the mount commands below. Normally with the new drive on SATA0 and the original HR20 drive on SATA1 linux will see the new drive as sda and the original HR20 drive as sdb - but you should check it to be sure.
> d) Click the Terminal Icon to get a linux command line promp and enter the following commands (note: the part you type is underlined - I used a larger Courier font here to make it easier to see where spaces go).
> 
> [email protected]:~$ sudo su root
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/fap
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/hr20
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
> 
> (the next line will start the copying process and on my system took about 70 min. to complete)
> 
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
> 
> (after the dump/restore has finished enter&#8230
> 
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# umount /mnt/hr20
> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# umount /mnt/fap​Step 4 - Check it out
> a) Shut down Knoppix linux and remove power from the PC
> b) Return the new SATA drive to the ESATA enclosure and reconnect the original HR20's HD power & SATA cables.
> c) Close up everything, reconnect everything, turn on the ESATA drive and power-up the HR20.​Step 5 - Enjoy More DirecTV HDTV
> 
> <-- SNIP -->


This worked GREAT for me, and now my HR20 is sporting a NEW 750GB drive -- $125 at Geeks.com!

One hitch I ran into is the documented issue where the original 320GB drive from the DVR would not spin up on the PC. In my case, I used the GPARTED LIVE CD to spin it up -- then the drive would spin up in Knoppix without a hitch -- and everything went according to plan.

Drive removal on the HR20-100 is not too tough, either. Not as easy as the HR10-250, but still, on the whole, not too bad. Finihsed the whole process in about 90 minutes, including copy time (about 70 minutes on a half-full DVR drive.)


----------



## Triskellion

hobie346 said:


> I wanted to post my experience with copying my internal SATA drive to an external eSATA drive.
> 
> I rebooted my HR20 with the eSATA drive connected and let the system initialize the new drive and noted that it had no series links or guide data yet. I then did a gracefully power down of the box and removed the cover of the HR20. I connected the eSATA drive the SATA0 port on my Intel motherboard and the HR20 SATA drive to the SATA1 port.
> 
> I printed daniellee's post and "tried" to follow his instructions to the letter. When I booted the Knoppix on my test system and it reported that it saw the HR20 drive and the new eSATA drive but they where not listed as sda and sdb. Instead they where listed as hde for the eSATA drive and hdg for the HR20. No problem I thought, I'll just change substitute the hde for sda and hdg for sdb.
> 
> I mounted both drives and started the xfsdump and xfsrestore process. I didn't get very far before the xfsrestore process reported no space available. I kill the dump and restore processes and umounted both drives. Next I did a disk format on the eSATA drive on all three partitions. I then powered up the HR20 without the eSATA drive connected an verified that I didn't mess up the internal drive. I then did a reboot with the eSATA drive connected and let the HR20 initialize the eSATA drive again.
> 
> I then went through the entire process again. Same results - no free space.
> 
> And this was on a Seagate Free Agent 1TB drive. I'm stumped. What did I do wrong?


Did you let the HR20 format the new drive first, and then do a graceful shutdown on that one? Is the original drive from the HR20 actually _spinning up_ and being recognized by the PC when you run Knoppix? These could be a few sticking points.


----------



## daniellee

Triskellion said:


> This worked GREAT for me, and now my HR20 is sporting a NEW 750GB drive -- $125 at Geeks.com!
> 
> One hitch I ran into is the documented issue where the original 320GB drive from the DVR would not spin up on the PC. In my case, I used the GPARTED LIVE CD to spin it up -- then the drive would spin up in Knoppix without a hitch -- and everything went according to plan.
> 
> Drive removal on the HR20-100 is not too tough, either. Not as easy as the HR10-250, but still, on the whole, not too bad. Finihsed the whole process in about 90 minutes, including copy time (about 70 minutes on a half-full DVR drive.)


I have edited my Step-By-Step to include your important discovery.

Thanks Triskellion


----------



## tivoreno

Hoping someone in this thread can help me...Using KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN, I got to the finish line without issue until: /sbin/mfsrestore: Input/Output Error. I used the following commands:

mkdir /mnt/fap
mkdir /mnt/hr20
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
/sbin/mfsrestore: Input/Output Error

Both drives mounted fine and I can ls both directories and they look quite similar. I've tried several times restarting the HR20 with both drives (works fine), shutting down and performing the copy proceedure, but always the same error.


----------



## ntrance

tivoreno said:


> I got to the finish line without issue until: /sbin/mfsrestore: Input/Output Error.


Are you mistakenly typing mfsrestore instead of xfsrestore? Have you double checked the drive assignments? Are you becoming root as the first step?


----------



## P Smith

He is TiVo guy !


----------



## tivoreno

P Smith said:


> Hi is TiVo guy !


I guess I have done more than my share of "mfsrestores" in my time  but that was a typo.

ntrance, I was root (or they wouldn't mount) and yes the drive assignements were correct. I even swapped the drive SATA ports and respective assignments. Could it possibly matter that I am leaving the 1TB Cavalry in its enclosure and hooking it up via the eSata bridge on my PC?


----------



## ntrance

I wouldn't suspect that having the drive in the enclosure has anything to do with it, and I have tried it with and without enclosures. The only thing I can think of is to make sure you have the syntax of that last line exactly correct, especially the <space><dash><space>


----------



## tivoreno

Very frustrating. Original drive is nearly full and much more in the ToDo List. I tried blowing away the partitions and starting again. Same result:

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mkdir /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# df
Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root 3471 29 3442 1% /
/ramdisk 774892 5592 769300 1% /ramdisk
/UNIONFS 774892 5592 769300 1% /UNIONFS
/dev/hdd 713064 713064 0 100% /cdrom
/dev/cloop 1997852 1997852 0 100% /KNOPPIX
/dev/sda2 15725376 3664 15721712 1% /mnt/fap
/dev/sdb2 15725376 251072 15474304 2% /mnt/hr20
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
bash: /sbin/xfsrestore: Input/output error


----------



## P Smith

Is the enclosure really have 'eSATA bridge' ? Then I would take out the disk for cloning process.


----------



## tivoreno

tivoreno said:


> /sbin/mfsrestore: Input/Output Error


OK, I'm trying a different tactic, this time with dd. I just finished copying partions 2 & 3 separetely to the pre-formatted eSata drive. So far, it looks like the partition siszes did not change...back in a few with preliminary results. The commands I used as follows:

[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/dev/sda2 bs=4M
3841+1 records in
3841+1 records out
16113323520 bytes (16 GB) copied, 297.724 seconds, 54.1 MB/s
[email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# dd if=/dev/sdb3 of=/dev/sda3 bs=4M
72339+1 records in
72339+1 records out
303414128640 bytes (303 GB) copied, 7480.65 seconds, 40.6 MB/s

The whole process took just a little over 2 hours...stay tuned...


----------



## tivoreno

Well, so far so good. All my recordings are there and watchable with 82% free. ToDo List is there and all other settings are there as well. Recording tonight's Yanks vs Sox game, Star Wars VI, then a pair of 10 hr recordings over night...I'll post another update tomorrow...


----------



## ntrance

tivoreno said:


> OK, I'm trying a different tactic, this time with dd. I just finished copying partions 2 & 3 separetely to the pre-formatted eSata drive.


I pretty sure you will have problems with that method once you reach the capacity of the original drive. You will start having lockups if you try recording any more beyond that. This method was originally proposed by moeman (and subsequently deleted), and is the first method I tried. Look at the posts earlier in the thread to read about the problem. If you want to test it, try to fill it past the capacity of the original drive by recording non-stop HD.


----------



## tivoreno

ntrance said:


> I pretty sure you will have problems with that method once you reach the capacity of the original drive. You will start having lockups if you try recording any more beyond that. This method was originally proposed by moeman (and subsequently deleted), and is the first method I tried. Look at the posts earlier in the thread to read about the problem. If you want to test it, try to fill it past the capacity of the original drive by recording non-stop HD.


I did read this whole thread and it seemed the earlier attempts copied the whole drive and edited the partition table. I didn't see anything there that pre-formatted the new drive and then used dd using /dev/sd?2 and /dev/sd?3. Anyhow, I'll find out soon. My free percentage is at 67%.

Edit: True enough, recordings stopped at 66%. Several menus lock up and new recordings are blank. I would love to use the proven xsfdump/xfsrestore method, just can't get past that darned Input/Output error.


----------



## ntrance

Maybe you should try removing the drive from the enclosure as you suggested earlier. It's worth a shot.


----------



## tivoreno

ntrance said:


> Maybe you should try removing the drive from the enclosure as you suggested earlier. It's worth a shot.


I likely will try this. The reason I am hesitant is there is yet another security seal to violate which voids a 3 yr warranty with Cavalry. Though I suspect I would be able to warranty the raw drive with WD.


----------



## tivoreno

tivoreno said:


> [email protected]:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
> bash: /sbin/xfsrestore: Input/output error


So...Anyone care to offer an explanation why, when I remove my PCI - IDE RAID controller, this command works without the above error???


----------



## daniellee

tivoreno said:


> So...Anyone care to offer an explanation why, when I remove my PCI - IDE RAID controller, this command works without the above error???


No, I can't explain it but I'm glad you got it to work.

Just curious - what model HR2x were you copying from? Wondering if you had to deal with the "spin-up" problem that I and others have run into.


----------



## tivoreno

daniellee said:


> Just curious - what model HR2x were you copying from? Wondering if you had to deal with the "spin-up" problem that I and others have run into.


Model HR20-700. I oconsidered the spin up issue, but the drives mounted with no issues...I could even use dd.


----------



## RandCfilm

Read entire forum and followed post #1 and this post. Upgrade went smooth and simple. Only changes I did was upon reboot with GParted live I switched the the disk over to Knoppix while PC was rebooting. Be sure to confirm the drive locations with "fdisk -l" to make sure you have the right /dev/sd_ locations. Drives did have spin up issues, but GParted got the drives going.


----------



## ntrance

Glad it worked well for you RandCfilm. I found that you can reboot anytime following the HDD detection when using GParted Live CD to get the drive to spin up. I pressed reset even before the GUI was loaded at the prompt, "Load keymap (Enter for default):," and swapped CDs while the PC was rebooting.


----------



## RandCfilm

ntrance said:


> Glad it worked well for you RandCfilm. I found that you can reboot anytime following the HDD detection when using GParted Live CD to get the drive to spin up. I pressed reset even before the GUI was loaded at the prompt, "Load keymap (Enter for default):," and swapped CDs while the PC was rebooting.


Good point, once the drive is spinning, no need to go thru install just to restart.


----------



## mocarob

I'm trying to upgrade from an external 750gb to a new external 1TB.

I don't want to break the warranty seal on the new drive case ~ Is it possible to copy contents to the new drive thru the esata port? (connected to my motherboard with an adapter cable)

Although I don't plan on trying it ~ has anybody done this same thing using the USB connector? 

thanks


----------



## ntrance

mocarob said:


> I'm trying to upgrade from an external 750gb to a new external 1TB.
> 
> I don't want to break the warranty seal on the new drive case ~ Is it possible to copy contents to the new drive thru the esata port? (connected to my motherboard with an adapter cable)
> 
> Although I don't plan on trying it ~ has anybody done this same thing using the USB connector?
> 
> thanks


It is definitely possible. Just connect both drives to eSATA ports on your computer and follow the instructions in the thread. I'm sure USB would also work for copying the drives, though it will be probably be a little slower.


----------



## mocarob

ntrance said:


> It is definitely possible. Just connect both drives to eSATA ports on your computer and follow the instructions in the thread. I'm sure USB would also work for copying the drives, though it will be probably be a little slower.


I was going to connect the new drive via esata and take the old drive out of it's case and plug it into the motherboard with a typical L cable. (esata is the I cable)

a buddy of mine thought USB might lead to issues.
thanks


----------



## RonnieT24

I just bought one of the ACOMDATA 1TB drives and connected it to my HR20 before I read this thread. I too was taken aback by the fact that all my old stuff was gone when the new drive was attached. Because I work with Linux (and have for 20 years) I think I can add a little to the mix here. I am using a laptop to do my dirty work because I just didn't feel like opening up my desktop for this and I didn't like the idea of removing the internal drive. So here's where I am..

1) I bought an eSATA PCMCIA card ((LANTEC 2-port card) at MicroCenter for 40 bucks to give the laptop eSATA capability. 
2) Booted my SLES10 partition on my laptop. 
3) Followed the powerdown procedure above. 
4) I left the internal drive in place and just plugged my sata to esata cable into it in place of the original. I bought this longer cable (1 meter) to make my life easier. 
5) Plugged the external drive into the PCMCIA card. 
6) Plugged power back into the HR20. 
7) Both drives were now recognized by the SLES10 OS. Yeah I was surprised that SUSE recognized the PCMCIA card right out of the box too. 
8) I mounted both using the mount -t xfs command. The HR20 drive refused to mount, citing the superblock read error but I then decided to mount it read-only using the following command:

mount -t xfs -o ro,norecovery rtdev=/dev/sdc3 /dev/sdc2 /hr20 

It complained that this was dangerous as there would be no log replay. But I knew I had no new data for it to save since I had been recording everything on the new drive for three days so I was okay with it. 

I then tried to do the xfsdump and found out that it was not installed on my machine even though just about every other xfs tool is. It also turns out there appears to be no nice place where I can download it and all its co-reqs and the wife was coming home from the taking the little one to the circus so I had to abort. I will get the SLES10SP1 DVD from my desk tomorrow and begin anew at some point later this week. Thanks to all you guys for posting this information.

For those of you who encountered the problem of not being able to exceed the capacity of the original. If you used something like dd(1) to copy the data you have essentially moved the file system byte by byte from one drive to the other. That file system will retain the same characteristics of the original. Most importantly its size. You will need to come up with a means of growing the file system after the copy if you use a bit by bit dumping utility. xfs_growfs is probably the way to go. Using that tool you can take the original ~300gb file system and expand it to whatever your new drive can handle. I am curious about whether xfsdump/xfsrestore will yield the same problem. But I will probably have to wait until next weekend to find out.


----------



## mocarob

I am curious about whether xfsdump/xfsrestore will yield the same problem. But I will probably have to wait until next weekend to find out.[/QUOTE said:


> Doesn't this method work for you?
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1345841&postcount=126


----------



## mocarob

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1345841&postcount=126

On the instructions listed at the link above. 
It tells us to use "Qparted". Then on this thread it says to use "Gparted". or even "QTparted"

Which is correct? What the proper name?


----------



## R8ders2K

Forgive me for asking, but after going through this thread, I don't see whether or not the same procedure/commands can be completed via Terminal under Mac OS X (10.5.4)...?

Or is it just easier to use the Live CD from MacTel-Linux website, the Knoppix v5.1.1 cd 2007-01-04-EN BitTorrent download, or the Ubuntu (8.04.1 desktop for 64-bit Intel) CD...?

Mea culpa...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daniellee

mocarob said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1345841&postcount=126
> 
> On the instructions listed at the link above.
> It tells us to use "Qparted". Then on this thread it says to use "Gparted". or even "QTparted"
> 
> Which is correct? What the proper name?


Oops - Thanks for pointing out my mistake. It's GParted.

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

I've fixed it in post 126.


----------



## RonnieT24

mocarob said:


> Doesn't this method work for you?


It may, I just don't care to be bothered with booting off CD or installing an eSATA card into my desktop when I could just get the same result by installing an eSATA card into my PCMCIA slot on my laptop. A lot less moving the drives about which IMHO is very desirable. Anyway, I will hopefully get a chance using xfsdump now that I've installed it on my SLES10 image.


----------



## RonnieT24

RonnieT24 said:


> It may, I just don't care to be bothered with booting off CD or installing an eSATA card into my desktop when I could just get the same result by installing an eSATA card into my PCMCIA slot on my laptop. A lot less moving the drives about which IMHO is very desirable. Anyway, I will hopefully get a chance using xfsdump now that I've installed it on my SLES10 image.


So I now have some experience to share and some of it is plain Keystone Kops no other way to put it. So I

1) used xfs_repair to enable myself to mount the HR20's internal drive onto my laptop with the eSATA card in it. 
2) mounted both file system as noted above and began the process of 
3) xfsdump | xfsrestore to copy the data off the original drive and onto the new acomdata drive. 
This process was moving merrily along when I heard a loud click on my laptop, followed by the unmistakeable sound of the internal drive spinning down. When I walked over the my laptop I found it had powered itself down. As looked further down I could see that the power cable was not pushed all the way into the power supply so it had no choice. Battery died, painful death for the OS. As it turns out this fried the MBR on my 1TB drive so when I rebooted SuSE it saw it as an unformatted drive. Under normal circumstances this would be okay but this drive had all the weekend's Olympics on it so I needed a means of restoring. All I needed to do was figure out the partition offsets and used fdisk to re-create them. Thanks to the guys who posted the offsets of the partitions earlier I was able to do just that. Basically the first 66 cylinders are SWAP, the next 15Gb or so is the main xfs file system and the rest of the disk is the realtime devices. Once I wrote that out I could mount the file system just fine and see all the goods. Next order of business was to boot try the same procedure on the internal drive. But no joy. That sucker refused to spin up. No matter what I tried. I even went so far as to download Gparted and boot off the CD but still no love. Still I figured having the past few days was better than nothing so I thought initially that I would just bring up the DVR without the internal drive but it just hung at "just a few more seconds.." forever and a day. I even let it run overnight to no avail.

So upon accepting that the internal drive might be toast, I ran to Fry's and picked up a 500Gb Western digital drive for $89.95. I installed that sucker into the DVR and off she went. I then re-plugged the external 1TB drive (after faithfually adhering to the "graceful shutdown rule," and was back in business. I will keep trying to get the internal drive back online and report my results here for anyone who's interested. It has probably been long established but my experience is further proof that you can replace the internal drive in the HR 20-100 pretty easily and though the xfsdump/xfsrestore procedure was interrupted by my power outage, I suspect that too is pretty reliable... as long as you don't lose power to your PC.

I also wanted to share some good advice I got from a disk repair technician I know. He said "if you buy one drive for use, buy another one for backup. " He pointed out that the bigger the drive you have, the greater the pain of losing it. So I would strongly recommend that those of us not using a RAID solution, go out and buy yourself a second drive and take the time to connect both drives up and perform a periodic backup to safeguard your precious content.

============================================== 
HR20-100
WesternDigital WD50000ABYS 500GB/7200rpm SATA internal
Acomdata 1TB (Samsung) eSATA external 
==============================================


----------



## RonnieT24

R8ders2K said:


> Forgive me for asking, but after going through this thread, I don't see whether or not the same procedure/commands can be completed via Terminal under Mac OS X (10.5.4)...?
> 
> Or is it just easier to use the Live CD from ["www_dot_mactel-linux_dot_org/wiki/Main_Page"]MacTel-Linux[/URL] website, the Knoppix v5.1.1 cd 2007-01-04-EN BitTorrent ["torrent_dot_unix-ag_dot_uni-kl_dot_de/"]download[/URL], or the ["www_dot_ubuntu_dot_com/getubuntu/download"]Ubuntu[/URL] (8.04.1 desktop for 64-bit Intel) CD...?
> 
> Mea culpa...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Because I don't speak MAC I should probably not respond here but I'll take a stab. Mac OS is a UNIX derivative and should very well work like the Linux procedure outlined above. There will probably be some slight syntax differences to the commands but the premise remains the same. Mount the file system, copy from one to the other. Period. This procedure should be good for any The only real question is whether there's an OpenSource version of xfsdump/xfsrestore for MacOS. I quick Google search oughta give you and answer there.


----------



## dsaskew

Here is what I want to do:

I currently have a 750GB WD drive in a MX-1 enclosure tied to an HR20-100. I want to copy the contents of this external drive to a brand new 1GB WD in a MX-1 enclosure that will be connected to a new HR21-100. Here are the steps.

1) Connect new 1GB external drive to new HR21-100 and format the external drive. Gracefully shut down etc.
2) Copy contents of 750GB drive to new 1GB drive formatted by a new HR21-100 (i.e different dvr than the source drive) using procedures outlined in this thread.
3) Connect new 1GB drive to new HR21 and old 750GB drive back to its HR20.

Now here is the million dolloar question?

Will the recordings that were copied on the new drive be viewable from the new DVR? If not is the new drive married to the old DVR because of the copy process?

Your help would be greatly appreciated as I do not want to go through this exercise if this will not work. Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

For start you must go thru all posts in the thread and understand all details of the process.


----------



## houskamp

all exsisting recordings are married to the dvr that recorded it..


----------



## dsaskew

Thanks Housekamp!

PSmith, I did read the whole thread that's why I asked the question, it was not clear to me that anyone had actually tried to do this. Sorry if I missed something.
Darrell


----------



## mocarob

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1345841&postcount=126

This post shows us how to create the directory, mount the drives and copy the contents but what happened to the issue of expanding the capacity?

Does using Knoppix take care of that issue? All new space can be utilized??


----------



## daniellee

mocarob said:


> ... All new space can be utilized??


Yes, the full capacity of the new drive will be used.


----------



## mocarob

daniellee said:


> Yes, the full capacity of the new drive will be used.


Thanks Daniel Lee.
My greatest thanks for all the detailed instructions.
I owe you the salvation of my saved videos.


----------



## mocarob

i dont know anything about linux and command lines so i have a question and some notes i can share after i complete this..

question.
Is there a 'space' in these lines between the o and rtdev?

mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20

when i printed the instructions and pasted it here it looks like a yes~ there is a space. . but i cant tell by the way this webpage displays them. i justwant to make sure not to F something up. 
and i assume it's an o (oh) not a 0 (zero) because of it's shape. 

Plz confirm so i can move on to copying the drive.
thanks.


----------



## daniellee

mocarob said:


> ...Is there a 'space' in these lines between the o and rtdev?
> 
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
> mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
> 
> ...and i assume it's an o (oh) not a 0 (zero) because of it's shape.


Yes there is a space and yes it is the letter o, not the number zero.


----------



## mocarob

daniellee said:


> Yes there is a space and yes it is the letter o, not the number zero.


That's what I was afraid of. Ok what does it mean if i didnt have a space between the o and rtdev on the first line? i typed it in like this and pressed enter to the next line already.

mount -t xfs -ortdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap

Does it only mean that the new drive wasn't mounted and i should retype it correctly or does it create a problem?


----------



## mocarob

mocarob said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Ok what does it mean if i didnt have a space between the o and rtdev on the first line? i typed it in like this and pressed enter to the next line already.
> mount -t xfs -ortdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
> Does it only mean that the new drive wasn't mounted and i should retype it correctly or does it create a problem?


i found out that it probably just didnt mount with the options the o stands for.
i retyped it correctly but it says already mounted. so i unmounted and retyped it correctly.

now i'm stuck at the 'superblock' error. (on the old drive) guess i didnt pwr down the dvr correctly.
how do you do that exactly? i hit reset in the menu and pulled the plug when the screen went blank. guess it was too graceful was it...

while i was looking around knoppix, i could see the hdd's listed on the desktop. is there a way to properly mount them thatway?


----------



## Dragon22

I voted: I know that if I open my HR20 DVR ... *I will void the remaining warranty and will violate the lease agreement if I do not own it. *

But the other choice would've been just as valid for me. Very confoozin'.


----------



## daniellee

mocarob said:


> ...now i'm stuck at the 'superblock' error. (on the old drive) guess i didnt pwr down the dvr correctly.
> how do you do that exactly? i hit reset in the menu and pulled the plug when the screen went blank. guess it was too graceful was it...


Pull the plug just as the LEDs on the front of the HR2x go out after a menu reset.


----------



## mocarob

I got it the 2nd time.

Hooked it back up and started copying. I figure it will take a awhile. I was at 20% left on the 750gb drive. So I left for work.
I'll unhook and test later tonite.


----------



## mocarob

mocarob said:


> I got it the 2nd time.
> 
> Hooked it back up and started copying. I figure it will take a awhile. I was at 20% left on the 750gb drive. So I left for work.
> I'll unhook and test later tonite.


It worked. it took over 3hrs to copy everything. approx 550gb worth.
Even with the great instructions listed here, I still had to look around for a couple of the things.

I would like to add the follwing notes to make it easier for a newbie.

Boot Gparted Live cd-
press Enter for default keymap
press enter for US english
When the GNU Grub menu comes up choose - auto config with cd ejection
I had to auto-adjust my monitor so I could see all of the icons.
To check which drive letter is assigned to the drives go to the little menu in the upper right corner of Gparted. My new 1tb drive connected to sata 0 was listed as sda @ 931gb.
The old 750gb was sdb @ 698gb.

reboot with Gparted still in the ROM drive. 
Close the GParted application by selecting the GParted|Quit menu. This will expose several desktop icons.
Double click the red shutdown icon and select "reboot" from the list. 
Once back at the GNU Grub menu. pop out the cd and insert Knoppix. ctr-alt-del to reboot.

Knoppix-
let it boot and wait until a language menu comes up. 
choose EN for english on the start menu.
the icon for the 'Terminal' program is at the bottom and looks like a PC monitor.
type in the commands.

sudo su root
mkdir /mnt/fap
mkdir /mnt/hr20
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20
xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap
umount /mnt/hr20
umount /mnt/fap


----------



## P Smith

So, why you did it longer way, instead of using dd and xfs_growfs ?


----------



## daniellee

mocarob said:


> It worked. it took over 3hrs to copy everything. approx 550gb worth....
> 
> ...My new 1tb drive connected to sata 0 was listed as sda @ 931gb.
> The old 750gb was sdb @ 698gb.


Glad you worked it out.

I'm wondering if the GParted steps were actually needed in your case. I would think that since neither of the drives you were using was the internal HR2x drive you should not have had the spin-up problem. I thought only the 320Gb drives shipped in the DVRs would require these steps.


----------



## mocarob

P Smith said:


> So, why you did it longer way, instead of using dd and xfs_growfs ?


Who me? 
How long would it have taken for dd & xfs_growfs.
It still would have taken the same amount of time to copy the data.

The Gparted spin up and reboot to Knoppix took about 2minutes.
it wasn't very long.

The way I did it was outlined here. Where's your outline?
I'm just happy to retain my content.


----------



## mocarob

daniellee said:


> Glad you worked it out.
> 
> I'm wondering if the GParted steps were actually needed in your case. I would think that since neither of the drives you were using was the internal HR2x drive you should not have had the spin-up problem. I thought only the 320Gb drives shipped in the DVRs would require these steps.


Good point. Since I had a hr20-100 i just went ahead & used it.
Next person should test the external to external/Gparted disc need


----------



## pogo

daniellee said:


> I'm wondering if the GParted steps were actually needed in your case.


Not sure where to put this, but since it was your orignal post that led me to try upgrading the HR21 I'll make it a reply to you. First , thanks for the synopsis of the upgrade steps. (Also thanks to Avenger for pointing me to your post from the Tivo forum.)

Some more info -- I thought someone else would have noticed, but I don't see it in this thread --
If you dowload the latest stable release of Gnome Partition Editor (3.7-7 as of today) xfs tools are included and there's no need for Knoppix.

Just follow your original instructions EXCEPT when you exit select "Logout" instead of "Reboot".
This will take you to a command prompt from which you can proceed with the rest of the instructions as in Knoppix. (the command prompt will be different, of course)

Thanks again -- I had an unused 750GB Maxtor Onetouch. Now I've got a 750GB HR21.


----------



## mocarob

pogo said:


> Some more info -- I thought someone else would have noticed, but I don't see it in this thread --
> If you dowload the latest stable release of Gnome Partition Editor (3.7-7 as of today) xfs tools are included and there's no need for Knoppix.
> 
> Just follow your original instructions EXCEPT when you exit select "Logout" instead of "Reboot".
> This will take you to a command prompt from which you can proceed with the rest of the instructions as in Knoppix. (the command prompt will be different, of course)
> HR21.


Woohoo. It just gets better and easier all the time.


----------



## ntrance

pogo said:


> Just follow your original instructions EXCEPT when you exit select "Logout" instead of "Reboot".
> This will take you to a command prompt from which you can proceed with the rest of the instructions as in Knoppix. (the command prompt will be different, of course)


There is no need to exit/logout to get a command prompt from within the GParted Live CD. Simply double click the Terminal icon to get a terminal with scroll bars in 0.3.7-7. In some of the prior versions, the Terminal icon launched an xterm without scroll bars. In that case, you could simply type "xterm -sb &" within the first xterm window to launch a second xterm with scroll bars.


----------



## Throckmorton

:bump:

I believe this thread contains the information the poster was looking for here.


----------



## ntrance

I confirmed that beginning with current GParted Live CD, gparted-live-0.3.7-7.iso, the entire copy procedure can be performed with this CD as stated by pogo. However, the problem was not missing xfs tools, as even my older version of the Gparted Live CD, gparted-livecd-0.3.4-9.iso, had them, it was the troublesome OEM drive. My original HR20 drive is a WD3200AVBS that is set for "power-up in standby." Gparted Live CD 0.3.4-9 could spin-up the drive, but could not access it even though xfs tools were included. So then I used Knoppix to finish the job since it could access the drive after it had been spun-up by GParted. It appears that the linux 2.6.24 kernel can deal with this drive, and I could also spin-up and access the drive with the current Ubuntu Live CD, ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, which uses this kernel. The prior version of the GParted Live CD, gparted-live-0.3.6-7.iso, uses the 2.6.22 kernel and could not access the drive.

So now just follow steps 1-5 in daniellee's post, http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1345841&postcount=126 except substitute gparted-live-0.3.7-7 for KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN and ignore the steps related to the "drive spin-up problem." Leave out the "sudo su root" command as it is not needed with the Gparted Live CD.

One other hint is that you can use the HR2X to power the internal SATA drive so that you only need to run a SATA cable to the PC where you are doing the copying. That could provide a little more flexibility on the positioning, especially if you use a 1 meter SATA cable.


----------



## pogo

ntrance said:


> There is no need to exit/logout to get a command prompt from within the GParted Live CD. Simply double click the Terminal icon to get a terminal with scroll bars in 0.3.7-7. In some of the prior versions, the Terminal icon launched an xterm without scroll bars. In that case, you could simply type "xterm -sb &" within the first xterm window to launch a second xterm with scroll bars.


Agreed. Two reasons I put it that way:

1. Change the orignal instructions as little as possible for those who can only do this by following exact instructions.

2. No good reason I guess, but I would personally rather close the extraneous apps and run from the comand line.

BTW, thanks for confirming. For just a little while I thought maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## ntrance

pogo said:


> BTW, thanks for confirming. For just a little while I thought maybe I was mistaken.


I confirmed that it worked on a drive with a known "spin-up" issue since you had not stated explicitly whether or not you had such a drive.  Kudos to the linux community for being so prolific.


----------



## pogo

ntrance said:


> I confirmed that it worked on a drive with a known "spin-up" issue since you had not stated explicitly whether or not you had such a drive.  Kudos to the linux community for being so prolific.


Sorry, Maybe my wife is getting her wish and I'm becoming sensitive in my old age.  In any case it was uncalled for.


----------



## blucas95

Just wanted to drop a note to the OP and everyone who helped formulate the steps on the first page.

On my "main" HR-20, I already have a 1TB eSATA drive that was about 50% full. On Saturday, I started seeing signs of issues with the drive. Previous recordings, even old one, would stutter, skip and pause. In most cases, rewinding would result in the previous skip then playing fine. This told me it was a problem with the playback and not the recording itself. This was NOT happening on my other 2 HR20's.

By Sunday afternoon, it was so bad even on live TV that it was plain unwatchable. I just knew the hard drive was on the edge of failing. I ran to Best Buy, bought a second Western Digital 1TB drive and followed the steps on page 1. Took almost 3 hours to copy roughly 500GB of shows. The wife and I were SO happy when I plugged the new drive back in and all of our shows were still there!

Thanks again - this forum is an invaluable resource!!!


----------



## dropper

I suspected that my eSATA drive was giving me problems (lesson learned: use an actively cooled enclosure for DVRs). I used the copy methods here to copy from a WD750 to a Seagate DB35.3 750GB drive. Left both in theie eSATA enclosures and used a couple of SATA to eSATA brackets to plug direcly into the motherboard headers.

Whole copy took 16939 seconds (4.7 hours) and worked flawlessly.

Keith


----------



## aleicgrant

sorry for the newbish question but if I dont want to save any current recordings, can I just slap in a new drive and go without all the linux stuff????


----------



## kmcrobb

aleicgrant said:


> sorry for the newbish question but if I dont want to save any current recordings, can I just slap in a new drive and go without all the linux stuff????


Yes, if you dont mind losing your recordings and settings including all your Series you have set to record.


----------



## Fezmid

Not entirely related to the process, but I was wondering if the software update that was pushed down today erased anyone else's recordings and scheduled tasks? I have two upgraded HR21s, one lost everything the other is fine...

Just curious.


----------



## daniellee

Fezmid said:


> Not entirely related to the process, but I was wondering if the software update that was pushed down today erased anyone else's recordings and scheduled tasks? I have two upgraded HR21s, one lost everything the other is fine...
> 
> Just curious.


Assuming you are using an external ESATA drive, make sure your DVR didn't revert to the internal drive. If so, power down the ESATA drive, then the DVR, restart the ESATA drive, restart the DVR.


----------



## Fezmid

daniellee said:


> Assuming you are using an external ESATA drive, make sure your DVR didn't revert to the internal drive. If so, power down the ESATA drive, then the DVR, restart the ESATA drive, restart the DVR.


Thanks - but I posted in the "replace internal drive" thread because I replaced my internal drive. 

One of my receivers was re-formatted, the other was fine. I'm not sure if it was related to the software update or not though (I hadn't looked at the receiver since Sunday afternoon).

Not a huge deal, just wondering if I was the only one with the issue.


----------



## SepticDeath

Hey, I did the upgrade with no issue, but I wanted to know if anyone knows why the newer 'green' drives seem to have PM2 (what requires the gparted spinup) even though the drive itself shows that to enable pm2 a jumper needs to be on pins 3/4. has it been hard wired on the controller board or something? Has anyone figured out the correct jumpers to disable this? I could use the 4 500 gig drives I pulled from all my units. I really havent tried installing the drives into my actual machine I would want to use them on, I used a OLDER p4 to do all the xfs filesystem work, and obviously that bios being so old doesn't have the PM2 init commands.

Looking at a pdf for WD sata drives, they also have a Spread Spectrum Clocking feature that can be enabled or disabled, looks like they have 2 diffrent configurations that have no jumpers to enable on one, and jumpers installed to enable on the other. Anyways, the drive label clearly states to jump pins 3/4 to toggle drive into a required spinup mode. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith

It's depends where the disks came from.


----------



## SepticDeath

all from HR-22-100's (all units less than 3 weeks old)


----------



## P Smith

Well, those disks are made by OEM with requested special feature - 'do not spin after power on; wait for spin off command'.


----------



## SepticDeath

P Smith said:


> Well, those disks are made by OEM with requested special feature - 'do not spin after power on; wait for spin off command'.


The part number comes up as if its not a custom drive, even the label on the disk has non OEM jumper settings and information. Like I said, I found all the jumper settings, I going to bet that its on the drive at the firmware / AAM attributes level.

I'm going to use something like the magic boot disk and hddguru and boot into some advanced hard disk diagnostics that let you adjust the SMART attributes, AAM, APM (Power Management Functions) and will let you know.

I've hacked many a "locked" xbox drive and panasonic z3 drive with these methods, I was just hoping that someone else here had done all the leg work and located the issue.

APM is adjustable from the low-level HDD diagnostics, and I bet I can turn the spin up required command with it.

I'll post back to the site on my success, as adjusting this and getting it turned off will allow acronis 2009 to clone the entire hard drive, which might make it alot easier for some people. Plus, provide a couple extra 3g sata drives for a nice software raid 0/1 or 5 for people like me with a small stack of these pulled drives..


----------



## P Smith

I would say you'll need more knowledge about HDD low level commands like IDENTIFY, not just play with hacking tools. Try to find ATAPI-7 standard documents.


----------



## SepticDeath

Yeah, I have all my knowledge from hddguru.com, lots of documents and tools there, including the 7th revision of the atta/atapi standard. 

I don't have the drives sitting here, but I assume that ATA EFh 06h command "SET FEATURES - Enable Power-up in Standby" has been set, and now the drive says that is is not supported even though is it now reported enabled?

I remember another WD drive that had this firmware error (or specifically designed error), anyways, I dont have any "X86" pc's anymore, all mac's now, so it makes it a little hard to boot up with hdat2 or mhdd, so if you have done any of this already, please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.
I suppose it actually makes sense to just store them (in case you need warranty work) and go buy disks, but I am interested in understanding why they would pay money to do this, and then not even lock the drives to the dvr's with simple commands.??



SD


----------



## ntrance

You may want to try disabling Power-up in Standby using http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=136732&package_id=226068


----------



## SepticDeath

Thanks, I'll check it out, I've seen it before but only thought it was software that caused the drive to come out of standby mode during the current power cycle. Didn't know it was something that would change the setting and retain the setting after a power off.


----------



## rakstr

SepticDeath said:


> Yeah, I have all my knowledge from hddguru.com, lots of documents and tools there, including the 7th revision of the atta/atapi standard.
> 
> I don't have the drives sitting here, but I assume that ATA EFh 06h command "SET FEATURES - Enable Power-up in Standby" has been set, and now the drive says that is is not supported even though is it now reported enabled?
> 
> I remember another WD drive that had this firmware error (or specifically designed error), anyways, I dont have any "X86" pc's anymore, all mac's now, so it makes it a little hard to boot up with hdat2 or mhdd, so if you have done any of this already, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> I suppose it actually makes sense to just store them (in case you need warranty work) and go buy disks, but I am interested in understanding why they would pay money to do this, and then not even lock the drives to the dvr's with simple commands.??
> 
> SD


How old are your MACs that they're not X86. Apple has been usng Intel for a couple years now.


----------



## P Smith

rakstr said:


> How old are your MACs that they're not X86. Apple has been usng Intel for a couple years now.


Please stay on topic.

[This question should channeled thru PM !]


----------



## rakstr

P Smith said:


> Please stay on topic.
> 
> [This question should channeled thru PM !]


Sorry, I was merely suggesting that he may havean X86 based machine and perhaps didn't even know it. He could possibly run the tests he wanted. Look in his message where he says he needs and X86 machine.


----------



## SepticDeath

Yes, bad choice of way to state the obvious. You cant boot the various iso's that load msdos to perform low level diagnostics on a efi mac.


----------



## SepticDeath

Well, that was pretty simple. The drives are configured with "Enable Power-up in Standby" set to enable, but dont have the firmware issues of the older WD drives that cant be edited back to disable. Simply boot hdat2 with the /w (spin up) command, and use the ata command set to set the APM Powerup in Stanby to disable and that's that. 

Not sure if anyone cares, but it makes flipping the default and then using acronis to do the imaging. Anyways, take it easy.. Not to mention, ability to use the disk elsewhere.


----------



## SepticDeath

Mr. Smith, quick question since you seem to have some knowledge. Since most any drive can have the Power-up in standby enabled, should we be setting this default for the larger replacement drives. I can assume that they were set that way for "Green" initiatives? Just curious as basically no one is including this (probably due to lack of even knowing how) in the faq's? Why waste electricity? Right?

-SD


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't expect this setting _en masse_, it will require rewriting a lot of code. 
DVR are different beast, they could be upgraded once for all; 
actually main reason of implementing the mode for DVR is detract curious ppl from researching internal content.


----------



## daniellee

My guess is that they wanted to lighten the initial power-on stress/load for the dvr’s power supply by delaying the drive spin-up thereby allowing a smaller power supply and/or increasing its longevity.


----------



## P Smith

daniellee said:


> My guess is that they wanted to lighten the initial power-on stress/load for the dvr's power supply by delaying the drive spin-up thereby allowing a smaller power supply and/or increasing its longevity.


Total misconception - a delay is different mode and could be controlled by jumper; this one wasn't design for "_allowing a smaller power supply and/or increasing its longevity_".

Actually, we drifting totally OFF-TOPIC. If you want to continue softening the restriction, better open a new thread and move our last few posts there.


----------



## ntrance

SepticDeath said:


> Well, that was pretty simple. The drives are configured with "Enable Power-up in Standby" set to enable, but dont have the firmware issues of the older WD drives that cant be edited back to disable. Simply boot hdat2 with the /w (spin up) command, and use the ata command set to set the APM Powerup in Stanby to disable and that's that.
> 
> Not sure if anyone cares, but it makes flipping the default and then using acronis to do the imaging. Anyways, take it easy.. Not to mention, ability to use the disk elsewhere.


Did you actually verify that a copy using Acronis was successful? As far as I can tell, no one else had success using that software. Also, were you able to try the Sourceforge iso to know whether or not it worked as well?


----------



## mcmattyo

I was hoping I could get some help here. I replaced my HR20 hd with a 1 tb drive and would like to use the old 320 hr drive in my computer. Does anyone know a simple way of formatting drive with windows so I can use it? I am thinking linux is preventing my computer from viewing drive. I have an external hd shell. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ntrance

mcmattyo said:


> I was hoping I could get some help here. I replaced my HR20 hd with a 1 tb drive and would like to use the old 320 hr drive in my computer. Does anyone know a simple way of formatting drive with windows so I can use it? I am thinking linux is preventing my computer from viewing drive. I have an external hd shell. Thanks for any help.


That's the same issue SepticDeath was dealing with a few posts above, the power-up in standby feature on the drive. He was able to disable that feature using hdat2. I believe the Sourceforge iso I linked would do the same same thing, but I haven't tried either solution personally.


----------



## mcmattyo

SepticDeath said:


> Well, that was pretty simple. The drives are configured with "Enable Power-up in Standby" set to enable, but dont have the firmware issues of the older WD drives that cant be edited back to disable. Simply boot hdat2 with the /w (spin up) command, and use the ata command set to set the APM Powerup in Stanby to disable and that's that.
> 
> Not sure if anyone cares, but it makes flipping the default and then using acronis to do the imaging. Anyways, take it easy.. Not to mention, ability to use the disk elsewhere.


I was wondering if you could give me any pointers since I am not that experienced. I have tried to do this but I can't figure out the (spin up) command. When exactly do I enter it. When I boot hdat2 it just asks me to choose from the 4 options as far as drivers I think and then it takes me to the menu screen to choose to run either..HDAT2, HDAT2D.. and so on. when I choose HDAT2 my drive is not in there. Thanks for any help I appreciate it.


----------



## P Smith

I think this off-topic drift already lost connection to main task of the thread - *Copy/Replace HDD inside DTV DVR* - and desire *own *thread; 
since it directing to OPPOSITE goal - using the HDDs in PC, not for DVR after FW mods.


----------



## eric99

I have an HR21-700, which I think only has a 320GB hdd. I want to avoid all of the issues associated with trying to copy the existing hard drive. So my plan is to just replace the drive with a larger one. As I understand the procedure, all I need to do is unplug the DVR, open the case, remove the present drive, install the new drive, put the case back together, power up, and I should be good to go. Is this correct? If so, where does the DVR, get the data to format and program the drive? Is the procedure really this easy? I know I will need two torx screw drivers. Will I also need one of those security type torx drives with the hole in the middle?

I am looking at a Seagate 1TB drive. Seagate has two versions. One costs about $100 and the other one about $150. The more expensive drive is specifically made for servers and DVRs that run all the time. Is it really worth the extra money?


----------



## P Smith

Please, *you're posting OFF-TOPIC*; we have a lot of threads here dedicated to REPLACING disk inside of DVR.
Just search and read it.


----------



## davewolfs

Any reason why I cant use a 1.5TB drive?


----------



## smiddy

davewolfs said:


> Any reason why I cant use a 1.5TB drive?


None that I'm aware of, go for it! I was planning on doing this very thing over the holidays.


----------



## dixoncider

what if you don't want to copy the old one due to failure?


----------



## ntrance

dixoncider said:


> what if you don't want to copy the old one due to failure?


Try copying the old drive anyway. Depending on how bad the failure was, it may work. If not, you haven't lost anything, since you were prepared to start over anyway.


----------



## davewolfs

I'm a little confused about this process, is there any advantage of replacing the external drive vs using the eSata connection?


----------



## russdog

davewolfs said:


> I'm a little confused about this process, is there any advantage of replacing the external drive vs using the eSata connection?


Less clutter on your shelf.
One less thing to plug in.
Um, that's about it AFAIK.


----------



## davewolfs

russdog said:


> Less clutter on your shelf.
> One less thing to plug in.
> Um, that's about it AFAIK.


Sorry if this has been answered, but if for some reason my HR-20 ever decides to go south after performing this procedure what will DTV do when I try to have the unit replaced? Will doing this prevent me from having DTV service my unit for free?

I'd like to do this if possible.

One question regarding the instructions, what is the significance of performing the "graceful" shutdown? I found this part of the instructions a little confusing. If I simply plug in the drive so that it is formatted using the old method and power down the device normally would this be considered a graceful shutdown?


----------



## russdog

davewolfs said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but if for some reason my HR-20 ever decides to go south after performing this procedure what will DTV do when I try to have the unit replaced? Will doing this prevent me from having DTV service my unit for free?


Opinion wars, here we come...

People get heated about this issue.
Some folks say you're violating your lease, voiding your warranty, and molesting the neighborhood children if you do this.
Other folks say "Who cares? They'll never know."
Personally, I have no opinion about this. (I use an eSATA enclosure.)


----------



## davewolfs

russdog said:


> Opinion wars, here we come...
> 
> People get heated about this issue.
> Some folks say you're violating your lease, voiding your warranty, and molesting the neighborhood children if you do this.
> Other folks say "Who cares? They'll never know."
> Personally, I have no opinion about this. (I use an eSATA enclosure.)


Not trying to start a war in the thread and I know that replacing a hard drive shouldn't have any negative impact on the unit, my question simply is what will happen if for some reason my HR-20 ever failed, I slam back in the old drive and call DTV, how would they handle this?


----------



## mike2859

I am trying to upgrade my HR20-700 with a larger HD.
I followed all of the steps as outlined and got an incomplete error after about 2 hours.
I rebooted and started over with the linux commabds.
sudo su root etc.
When I got to: mount -t -xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap
I get the following error "mount special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist."

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RandCfilm

davewolfs said:


> One question regarding the instructions, what is the significance of performing the "graceful" shutdown? I found this part of the instructions a little confusing. If I simply plug in the drive so that it is formatted using the old method and power down the device normally would this be considered a graceful shutdown?


A non graceful shutdown will give you an error when you try to mount the drive. Something about "bad superblock" I believe. Use the menu to restart the receiver, when the lights go out on the receiver pull the power plug to ensure a graceful shutdown.


----------



## RandCfilm

mike2859 said:


> I am trying to upgrade my HR20-700 with a larger HD.
> I followed all of the steps as outlined and got an incomplete error after about 2 hours.
> I rebooted and started over with the linux commabds.
> sudo su root etc.
> When I got to: mount -t -xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fap
> I get the following error "mount special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist."
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


run fdisk -l from the command prompt. It will list the drives and their placement within your system. Just to make sure you are not trying to mount a different drive than what you think you are.


----------



## davewolfs

RandCfilm said:


> A non graceful shutdown will give you an error when you try to mount the drive. Something about "bad superblock" I believe. Use the menu to restart the receiver, when the lights go out on the receiver pull the power plug to ensure a graceful shutdown.


Where in the receiver menu is the restart option? Do you mean to press the red button?


----------



## kmcrobb

No not the red button! Thats a hard reset.

in the System Setup menu - "reset" and then wait for the all LEDs to go off.

Press Menu- "Parental favs & Setup" - System Setup - Reset


----------



## turbrodude

So what's the hot setup these days if I wanted to ask for a fat 1 TB drive upgrade in my HR20-100 for xmas? Ii also have a HR21 I might upgrade instead if it matters. I think I'd prefer to swap out the internal to keep things cleaner. I already have too much equipment in the cabinet.


----------



## hoyty76

Just in case anyone wants a speed calc I just moved a 1 TB WD Black drive to a 1.5 TB Seagate. According to xfsdump it moved 603 GB in 9937 seconds. 16 seconds per GB isn't too bad. This was on a Core 2 Duo 1.83 GHz machine with both drives on a ICH8 SATA controller. Now I have 60% free on the 1.5 TB. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## SepticDeath

I am attempting to upgrade my 3rd unit. I managed to do the first two with no issues. Now I am having some problems.

I have managed to get the xfs dump and restore to complete, the xterm window even states it was sucessfull. I was in a rush to move forward and get the box back together and I skipped the unmount of both the old and new harddrives from the pc. However, when I re-connected the new system. None of the old data was there. As a matter of fact, when I put the new disk into the system, I used the restart and wipe everything command, let the system reboot, and had it come back up to the default 101 screen where I hit record to make sure that the disk was formated. After the xfs dump and restore, that little short recording is still on the disk, so its like nothing is getting copied obviously, sounds too stupid to be true, I am going to go and do it again, I suppose I should mount the original disk and make sure everything is there and that it works, but this was weird. I used gparted as my live linux distro?

Anyone?

back to try this again.


----------



## SepticDeath

even stranger. I went into the "manage recordings" on the new disk with none of the data on it, and low and behold, 0 items on the todo list, 0 in the queue, BUT 182 items in the history. I must have damaged my old drive somehow. I guess I will pop it back in and see if I can watch any of the shows on the disk? Anyone ever see anything like this?


----------



## P Smith

We will watch your process ( is that Hornet fall down wasn't far from you ? ).


----------



## SepticDeath

About 10 miles south of my office. I can see the smoke still. The erie black is now white, but I can see from freeway web cams that my drive home is going to be a mess. I might opt to stay at the office and catch MNF and leave a little later, I suppose the traffic by now is just normal, except 2 major off ramps for the freeway are north and south of this area.

Back to my system, I just put the old drive onto the system using a extended sata cable and a sate power extender extending the cable out of the hr-20 unit. (the new disk is mounted into the drive cage on the DVR now). ALL of my old recordings are on the old disk. ?!?!?!?.

Maybe I missed a switch on the xfsdump or restore? I *DID* run a xfs_info on the original disk last night before I remembered the reason it wouldnt mount is because I forgot to shut down gracefully, but Im at a lose. I guess I will just try this again.


----------



## SepticDeath

anyone got the dd syntax for this command, or will the dd not work? I know XFS uses weird logging and maybe I muffed up a log on the disk that is stopping part of the disk from copying that a DD might fix?

Thanks again


----------



## ntrance

SepticDeath said:


> anyone got the dd syntax for this command, or will the dd not work? I know XFS uses weird logging and maybe I muffed up a log on the disk that is stopping part of the disk from copying that a DD might fix?
> 
> Thanks again


dd will not work. It will appear to work for a while until you reach the capacity of the original disk, then it will start freezing. You can read about that earlier in the thread. How long did the process take? I just copied my full 750 GB to a 1.5TB Seagate, and it took about 6 hours. So I did not achieve quite the transfer rate of hoyty76 above, but the process will take quite a bit of time if done correctly. I would suggest you just start over form the beginning using the established xfsdump/xfsrestore procedure.


----------



## P Smith

I would stay with xfsdump, it's correctly copy files/folders/flags/attributes/etc while dd is just dumb sectors copy.


----------



## SepticDeath

Restarted whole procedure. 
Looks to be running correct, xfsdump shows 1 stream, filesize looks right (2xxxxxxxx - 200 gigs) 300 gig drive, xfsrestore output looks right, specifying /dev/sdb2 as mount location, non directory areas, then 519 directories blah blah blah.

It didnt run over 2 hours, I took off from work for lunch and went back sometime after I got back, I had a bunch of virtual hosts to enter, so I'd say 3 hours went back and and it had said restore completed and was at a prompt in the xterm from gparted. I started it at 4:50pm PST so I can pay more attention to time frame, I deleted alot my crap from the original drive, but my understanding it that content doesnt cause time increase, due to the way the dump/restore is taking place?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SepticDeath

okay. This time I noticed in the output, that even though it said it was completed that there was error output in the output about 4-5 lines up above my small xterm window, I guess I should have made it larger. 

I attempted to re-run and was told by xfs restore that I need to use -R (resume) or -Q (force continue), adding -R after the -J gives the same message, (mind you, Im supplying the entire xfsdump | xfsrestore command again). I used the -Q and it continued, but borked out with a INTERUPT output. 

I issued the command again, without the -Q, just the basic command, and it started over without complaining, I had to leave the office, so not sure where it went this time, guess I'll check tomorrow.

-SD


----------



## ntrance

SepticDeath said:


> okay. This time I noticed in the output, that even though it said it was completed that there was error output in the output about 4-5 lines up above my small xterm window, I guess I should have made it larger.
> 
> I attempted to re-run and was told by xfs restore that I need to use -R (resume) or -Q (force continue), adding -R after the -J gives the same message, (mind you, Im supplying the entire xfsdump | xfsrestore command again). I used the -Q and it continued, but borked out with a INTERUPT output.
> 
> I issued the command again, without the -Q, just the basic command, and it started over without complaining, I had to leave the office, so not sure where it went this time, guess I'll check tomorrow.
> 
> -SD


Oh, I forgot to mention that you should have deleted all the data out of the partitions on the new drive, or just deleted all the partitions altogether and had the HR20 recreate them. Without doing that, it may be that remnants of your first attempt are fouling things up. I remember one time when I copied a drive onto another drive that already had recordings on it, the new data was just appended to that drive, such that both the new and old recordings were in the playlist.


----------



## Richierich

kmcrobb said:


> No not the red button! Thats a hard reset.
> 
> in the System Setup menu - "reset" and then wait for the all LEDs to go off.
> 
> Press Menu- "Parental favs & Setup" - System Setup - Reset


I was told in a previous thread that the Red Reset is the same as the Menu Reset and they both are "Soft" Resets and not a hard reset which is what occurs when you unplug the DVR!!!


----------



## erosroadie

Based on our DBSTalk audience experiences, what are the current best/recommended e-SATA drives for the HR-2X line? :shrug:


----------



## P Smith

Well:
a) pleanty of threads/posts here
b) posting OFFTOPIC !


----------



## SepticDeath

no go, no matter what I did, I kept getting INTERUPTS and told I needed to use the Q (force completion) or R (resume) and it would dump at various locations (1339 seconds, 2200 seconds, etc). Said screw it, wasted enough time, most stuff on it can be re-recorded and what cant, I just will pretend I never had....


----------



## SepticDeath

yeah, I was removing all the partitions and letting the hr20 recreate the disk and doing a graceful shutdown before each attempt...

Just didnt want to work for me, and well, wasnt important enough. Guess I could put the old disk in a external and plug it in if I ever want to get to it...


----------



## SepticDeath

richierich said:


> I was told in a previous thread that the Red Reset is the same as the Menu Reset and they both are "Soft" Resets and not a hard reset which is what occurs when you unplug the DVR!!!


Considering when you shut it down it actually takes a little time ((and if you listen you can hear the drive react, move the heads and access the disk) and the red button just instantly restarts it, Im gonna guess its not the same thing. What your trying to do when you shut down gracefully is have the XFS filesystem write from cache and modify the XFS log, as well as possibly set some filecheck bits within the filesystem. Silicon Graphics created XFS I think, and is weird... Its choosen because it was created to allow smooth data transfer, but still journalized. Getting off topic, sorry....


----------



## MrKlaatu

Has anyone yet tried to do this by connecting both drives to the PC via USB? If so, did it work? How long did it take?

I want to replace my eSATA drive with a new one, but I don't have an eSATA port on my PC.


----------



## SepticDeath

MrKlaatu said:


> Has anyone yet tried to do this by connecting both drives to the PC via USB? If so, did it work? How long did it take?
> 
> I want to replace my eSATA drive with a new one, but I don't have an eSATA port on my PC.


I would just make the esata port, its pretty basic and even the nice ones that have a power source routed from the internal psu drive power plugs are under 8 bucks
You realize that its a simple sata connector on one end that can plug into a port on your motherboard, and goes to a nice slot bracked that allows a external cable to connect at the bracket, eBay, maybe 3-4 dollars, or for even cheaper you can get a 36" sata cable and just run it from the motherboard outside the case and use whatever you have for powering up the drive. Just something nice to have lying around as well. I often backup to plain unmounted drives by simply plugging in power and sata at the back of the machine (no case, no psu, just a bare open drive) I then put it back in the static bag and in a drawer, you can even boot from it because its like its a internal drive when connected..

just my 2cents


----------



## P Smith

Expect up to five times increase of transferring time.


----------



## MrKlaatu

P Smith said:


> Expect up to five times increase of transferring time.


I can accept that, as long as it will work. Going to order a new eSATA drive.


----------



## hoyty76

As a result of various problems I had to give up on my 1.5 TB external drive. This weekend I decided to ditch the eSATA on both my DVR's. On my HR20-700 I took my existing WD10EACS and moved it internal. Then on my HR21-100 I added a new WD10EACS since I had already lost all my recordings multiple times.

Replacing the internal drive on the HR20 was not too much fun. There was about 6 different screws to remove internally. Two of which were behind the front panel. I feel sorry for the people that had to assemble these in the factory. The HR21 was almost a joy in comparison. It still had 4 screws but they were very accessible and easy to swap out.

Now I have gotten rid of my two MX-1 hanging off the side of the DVR. Less cables and less clutter on the tv stand is always a plus.

I was also impressed to find that DirecTV used the Seagate DB35.3 drives which are nice drives for DVR due to low noise.


----------



## Richierich

Yes, no clutter with the external drive enclosure hanging around and it is QUIETER! I can't wait until the 2 TB hard drives come out. I will be upgrading all of my DVRs.


----------



## gopherhockey

marty45714 said:


> *1) I don't want an external hard drive box on top of or beside my HR-20 making more noise and using more power.*
> 
> --- SNIP ---
> 
> b) Connect the ESATA drive & turn it on.
> 
> c) Restart the HR20
> 
> d) Confirm that the HR20 is now using the ESATA drive instead of the internal drive.
> 
> -- SNIP --
> 
> b) Return the new SATA drive to the ESATA enclosure and reconnect the original HR20's HD power & SATA cables.
> 
> c) Close up everything, reconnect everything, turn on the ESATA drive and power-up the HR20.


Just out of curiosity, why does the OP (directions) seem to indicate that replacement of an internal drive is the goal (mine too) yet it ends up with an eSATA connected to the unit.  Did this somewhere along the lines migrate into a how to replace an internal drive with an external drive while copying data?


----------



## P Smith

Since DTV DVRs cannot use both - int and ext HDD, the procedure is the same for replace to bigger disk for both types. Just keep in mind you can use only ONE disk.


----------



## cameron_111

This is a great question and with all the talk about voiding the warranty and creating all kinds of havoc when returning a leased unit I'm surprised there is so little on this thread on the subject. I have a HD DVR on order from DTV and have already purchased a 1.5 TB Seagate Barracuda drive for it. I'm weighing the options of going external SATA with an Antec MX-1 drive or just replacing the stock HD on day 1. I've been thinking of ways to remove & replace the seal -- softening the glue with acetone, melting it with a heat gun, etc. Has anyone out there ever been successful at this>


----------



## P Smith

'The seal' - I don't remember any seal in HR20 or HR21.
Picture please !


----------



## cameron_111

No pictures since my unit has not been delivered yet but I saw one on an HR22 at Best Buy. It's a little piece of silver tape about 3/8" wide that says something like "breaking this seal voids warranty." It appears to be the kind of tape that comes off in little bitty pieces when you try to scrape it off with a fingernail or razor blade.


----------



## houskamp

cameron_111 said:


> No pictures since my unit has not been delivered yet but I saw one on an HR22 at Best Buy. It's a little piece of silver tape about 3/8" wide that says something like "breaking this seal voids warranty." It appears to be the kind of tape that comes off in little bitty pieces when you try to scrape it off with a fingernail or razor blade.


it will leave the words behind..


----------



## P Smith

Where is the seal located ? Holding whole cover ? Or just a disk ?
[See, a picture will tell everything ].


----------



## Richierich

You do not want to do it unless you can accept the possibility that if Directv finds out when you send your box back in for replacement that they can bill you full value for that box.

Will they do it? Probably not because they want to keep you as a customer. However it is a Disclaimer in case you get injured or shocked so I don't think they advise you doing it unless you know what you are doing and the risks of doing it such as replacing a drive in a PC. 

You can get shocked.


----------



## houskamp

P Smith said:


> Where is the seal located ? Holding whole cover ? Or just a disk ?
> [See, a picture will tell everything ].


Right on the back top edge.. From the original 1st look: http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/images/Small/08-backpanel.jpg

see what a little searching can find? :grin:


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, you got me here ! 

Actually I remember it and some posts where ppl mentioned of not existence the label on some DVR.


----------



## cameron_111

OK we all know what the seal is now, that DTV can technically charge you the value of the box and that you can get shocked if you don't know what you are doing. I've replaced HDs in 2 of my TIVOs and more computers than I care to remember - unplug the sucker, let all of the capacitors discharge and ground youself so static electricity doesn't fry something. 

Now, back to my original post, does anyone know how to get the pesky little thing off without damaging it?


----------



## mudball

Does the PC used for the copying operation have to have an integrated SATA interface, or can you use one with a PCI SATA controller expansion board? I'm not seeing either drive when I boot with GParted... 

Any insight appreciated.


----------



## mardig

Has anyone used this procedure to copy between models like from the HR-20 to the HR-22? Will it work.

I tried it today, but made one mistake and I don't know if it was my mistake that caused it not to work or that it can't be done. Here is what I did.

New HR22, put in new 1.5TB drive, recorded three shows. Took out drive and copied the HR20 partition to the HR22 partition using the latest xfsdump / xfsrestore procedure. Yes, I now realize since this is a file copy procedure that it left the old files on there.

Here is what I got. Play list shows the three new shows and all the old shows as well. "All" the new shows play fine, "all" the old shows get message "searching for authorized content".

So the question is: Is this because of my leaving files on the target drive or because this will not work between models or perhaps even between boxes?

Any Ideas?


----------



## P Smith

Posted a few times - will not play on OTHER DVR.


----------



## Richierich

I was told by someone alot more knowledgeable than me that the unit's serial number is attached to each recording and is checked against the serial number of the DVR playing the recordings. You would somehow have to alter than serial number to be the same as the DVR that is now playing the recordings.


----------



## RandCfilm

mardig said:


> Has anyone used this procedure to copy between models like from the HR-20 to the HR-22? Will it work.
> 
> I tried it today, but made one mistake and I don't know if it was my mistake that caused it not to work or that it can't be done. Here is what I did.
> 
> New HR22, put in new 1.5TB drive, recorded three shows. Took out drive and copied the HR20 partition to the HR22 partition using the latest xfsdump / xfsrestore procedure. Yes, I now realize since this is a file copy procedure that it left the old files on there.
> 
> Here is what I got. Play list shows the three new shows and all the old shows as well. "All" the new shows play fine, "all" the old shows get message "searching for authorized content".
> 
> So the question is: Is this because of my leaving files on the target drive or because this will not work between models or perhaps even between boxes?
> 
> Any Ideas?


Recordings from another receiver will not play.


----------



## ntrance

mudball said:


> Does the PC used for the copying operation have to have an integrated SATA interface, or can you use one with a PCI SATA controller expansion board? I'm not seeing either drive when I boot with GParted...
> 
> Any insight appreciated.


I think it all depends on the chipset used in the PCI card. Some are supported by Linux, and some are not. I know I can perform the procedure using my laptop with a cheap i.Connect PCMCIA SATA I card from Fry's. However, it is many times slower than the integrated SATA on my desktop.


----------



## poppo

Looks like an old thread but my $.02 is to go external with a slight twist. An MX-1 case is virtually silent. And I just unplugged the internal drive which not only saves power, but the box runs much cooler too. Best of both worlds and less hassle.


----------



## P Smith

poppo said:


> Looks like an old thread but my $.02 is to go external with a slight twist. An MX-1 case is virtually silent. And I just unplugged the internal drive which not only saves power, but the box runs much cooler too. Best of both worlds and less hassle.


Wrong thread - my $0.02.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, this thread is closing for now. Look for an improved version of it in the Information Resources sub-forum soon!


----------

